# The MILF Club!



## hakunamatata

Calling all MILF's! This is the place for hanging out and discussing anything and everything we want, including all the things we do to pamper and take care of ourselves. It's not just about fitness and eating healthy, but it's also about an attitude! Sure, we are moms, but we still take time for ourselves because we deserve it. Whether we have 1 child or 19 kids and counting, we vow to never again rush through a 5 minute shower with a harried attempt to shave our legs! 

We are beautiful inside and out! Hello hot mamas!

November update - We have a secret Facebook group now! PM me your info if you want to join!



~*~The MILF Roster~*~

hakunamatata
july2013
Bevziibubble
trgirl308
babybrums
amytrisha - MILF-in-training
roonsma
Minikiwi
meli1981
RoseArcana
babynewbie
Zebra2023
LoveSanrio
holdontohope
readyORnot
Becky61
Sandilion
dizzydoll
NerdyMama
Mommyof2
Rachie2011​


----------



## july2013

:wave:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi MILF's! :hi:


I'm in! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi girls!! :wave: :bunny:


----------



## hakunamatata

What are everyone's weekend plans? My mom's birthday is tomorrow, so we'll be celebrating that. Sunday is a rest day I think.


----------



## july2013

Despite being slightly under the weather I went for a 40 minute walk! Go me!

No weekend plans so far :(


----------



## july2013

Happy Birthday to your mom btw!!


----------



## trgirl308

We're off to see friends for the weekend. 2 hour drive with the baby, fx he sleeps! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Great job w/ the walk Ellie :dance:

Hope you have a nice smooth trip TR!


----------



## babybrums

:wave:

It's going to be nice and cool here this weekend. I plan on lots of walking! And of course, football on Sunday (not that I really pay too much attention :haha: ).


----------



## hakunamatata

Nice! Yeah, DH will probably be watching football...not really my cup of tea :haha:


----------



## babybrums

I'm not the biggest fan either. I usually just watch the Packers play. I <3 me some Clay Matthews!


----------



## hakunamatata

The tight pants aren't bad (on some of them) :haha:


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> The tight pants aren't bad (on some of them) :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love football! Manchester United! :football:


----------



## july2013

No, LIVERPOOL!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nooooooo! :hissy:


Lol at least they're not as bad as Chelsea though. Now Chelsea I really don't like! :haha:


----------



## july2013

I'm with you on that one! Boo Chelsea!


----------



## babybrums

hakunamatata said:


> The tight pants aren't bad (on some of them) :haha:

Yeah, some of those bigger guys look like a stuffed sausage :rofl: Have you ever noticed though - no cellulite! If there were women's football, they'd all be in baggy sweats or something!


----------



## babybrums

I forget football has a different meaning across the pond :haha:


----------



## july2013

Yep, soccer football! And in Ireland there's a whole other kind of football! Confusing!

I only tend to watch the Super Bowl for American football. It's just to much if an effort to watch anything more


----------



## hakunamatata

DH watches it all - football (American football), soccer, etc. If it's sports, he's watching it. I play online :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

At the mo I'm not a MILF so ill be joining once I've had bubs :haha:


----------



## roonsma

Howdy :howdy:


----------



## hakunamatata

amytrisha said:


> At the mo I'm not a MILF so ill be joining once I've had bubs :haha:

You're a MILF-in-training :)



roonsma said:


> Howdy :howdy:

:wave:


----------



## hakunamatata

Worked out 2 days in a row... yay! :bodyb: Fumfy is still sleeping. I bet she's going to wake up soon though.


----------



## hakunamatata

I must have a sixth sense! Fumfy just started babbling :haha:


----------



## july2013

Go you working out! :bodyb:


----------



## Bevziibubble

hakunamatata said:


> Worked out 2 days in a row... yay! :bodyb: Fumfy is still sleeping. I bet she's going to wake up soon though.

Well done! Much better than me! :haha:


----------



## MiniKiwi

:hi: 

Enjoy your mom's birthday, Hakuna!

We're taking LO to run in the Oslo kid's marathon tomorrow (just 500 metres) and spending Sunday with family and hopefully meeting OH's cousin's newborn! I looove little babies so I'm so looking forward to that.

Hope you all have a lovely Saturday!


----------



## Bevziibubble

A toddler doing a 500 m run sounds adorable. Holly would love that! Hope you all have fun! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks ladies! :)

A kid "marathon" sounds cute!


----------



## meli1981

Of course! Great idea no real plans so far, getting a new computer, and cleaning are on my docket for sat,maybe lunch with my grandma how r all the other milfs doing?


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh new computer! Desktop or laptop?


----------



## july2013

Kid marathon, too cute!

Yay for getting a new computer!


----------



## MiniKiwi

Hehe, not sure if we've been silly entering her since she's 16 months and can't really keep to a straight line. When we go out she's always picking up stones and then running in the opposite direction. I think it's meant for older kids! We'll probably be there for hours!

Woohoo Meli! I want a new computer!

I'm totally going to get in bed early tonight and watch Breaking Bad. I was super curious since a friend of mine always posts fb statuses about it and so I downloaded season 1 and it's so good :) It's getting so damn cold here! Well I'm freezing and it's 10 degrees, god help me come December :/

Bev, Holly looks so sweet in that little hooded sleepsuit <3


----------



## hakunamatata

You can put a hat on her that dangles a toy to keep her focused and moving forward :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

https://www.davidwygant.com/blog/wp-content/uploads//5773-Dieting-Woman-Chasing-A-Chocolate-Covered-Carrot-On-A-Stick-Clipart-Illustration.jpg


----------



## MiniKiwi

Haha! That's a great idea. Like one of these Australian ones but with raisins dangling off it, she loves them!
 



Attached Files:







aussiehat.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RoseArcana

Hi :wave:

Doing wii fit tonight.

My plans are house viewing and assignment! Fun :haha: x


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi Rose! :wave:


----------



## roonsma

The only workout i've managed today involved a double decker and my mouth! :D Good on you for working out Matata :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Hellooo MILFs! :holly:

Tomorrow I'm having my first bit of pampering in about 5 months! New hair! :bunny:


----------



## july2013

I'm laughing so hard at the hat idea! 

Enjoy your pampering session babynewbie! Lucky you!


----------



## hakunamatata

TY Rachel :) Hello Babynewbie! Maybe post some hair pics?? :bunny:


----------



## babynewbie

I'll do a before and after :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: Hello all


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi Zebra! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

So my MILFY attempt last night - I take off my shirt and hold up my boobs, and ask DH if they look fuller during this pregnancy. :flasher: He sort of glances up and says yeah. Then I say that they kind of ache, and I need a massage. He gives the puppies a quick squeeze. Then he tells me he's not feeling well because he ate too much for dinner! :growlmad: Oh well, at least I tried! Isn't it embarrassing when you put yourself out there, and you get ignored? I'm not going to try again tonight.


----------



## july2013

Well at least you tried. His loss!


----------



## Zebra2023

OH loss as said above :)

I am just watching celebrity juice, it is so funny!! :haha: (not sure if anyone watches the programme or knows what it is)


----------



## hakunamatata

I've never seen it myself


----------



## july2013

Me neither actually!

Little man is asleep.. OH and I are watching cake boss. Food porn! :thumbup: Nice relaxing Friday night!


----------



## hakunamatata

Mmm! I'm picking up a cake for mom's birthday tomorrow. I tried baking a cake once and it tasted like cardboard! 

DH is picking up Chinese on his way home from work.


----------



## Zebra2023

Mmm chinese and cake, I fancy some now :haha:


----------



## july2013

Yay for cake and chinese! Yummy!

We're both tired so I think once this ep is over we'll be heading straight to bed! I thought we might :sex: but now I think not!


----------



## roonsma

Bloody men :wacko: everyone's right...his loss :thumbup:

Celebrity juice is hilarious, i love Keith Lemon :haha: Did any Brits watch Big school? :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

mmm cake. :) I like chinese too, but right now could totally go for some cake. 

We are off! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## amytrisha

CAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :cloud9:


----------



## july2013

Sky didn't record the last minute or two of cake boss... Well that sucks! 

OH said he'll take me to the best bakery in town tomorrow to try their cakes. Yay!!!


----------



## MiniKiwi

You really need to spoiler those sorts of posts :rofl:

Now I'm desperate for fried noodles! What is wrong with me?!?!


----------



## hakunamatata

Dinner was good :thumbup: Didn't go overboard on fried stuff. Had moo goo gai pan which is white meat chicken, not fried, with vegetables.

Fumfy is in bed now. I've suddenly lost the will to move :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Ellie, you have to sample many cakes, all in the name of wedding planning!


----------



## babybrums

Now I want cake and chinese too! Will just have to settle for Taco Bell :haha:


----------



## meli1981

I agree ellie, cake taste!!!! Mmmmmmmmmmm

Its a desktop first time ive had a mac


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooh fancy!


----------



## meli1981

im quite enjoying it!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm jealous! Our desktop keeps auto-restarting. There's something quite wrong with it!


----------



## meli1981

well, its not exactly new, but its new to me! i bought it from my friend, she upgraded. but its super nice!


----------



## hakunamatata

iMacs last for a very long time :thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

thx:) i hope so! its cool because it has a cordless mouse and keyboard, way easier to use!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'll trade ya - my tablet is soooo slow tonight!


----------



## meli1981

my tablet is freezing constantly lately! its a samsung, is that bad?


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey everyone! I would love to join all of you.

I will be 30 weeks pregnant on Tuesday with my last little girl. I have 4 girls now who are 9, 7, 6, and 2. I was diagnosed with GD 3 weeks ago. It was scary at first, but now it isn't so bad. When I got diagnosed I had already gained about 28 pounds in this pregnancy. Since being diagnosed I have lost 12 pounds! It was weird at first to lose weight while pregnant, especially in my 3rd trimester, but was told it is completely okay, and baby is doing great! I may continue to lose which will be weird because it looks like I will end up weighing less than I did when I got pregnant once I leave the hospital LOL

After I have the baby I am determined to lose the baby weight I have gained with my kids that never completely was lost. I am already on a low carb eating plan due to the diabetes, so once baby is out I will just amplify that :)

My goal is to get my MILFYNESS back! Right now I just kinda feel like a beached whale lol!


----------



## babybrums

:wave:

Hopefully the weight loss, combined with your new eating habits, helps to keep your GD under control. I had it myself with my son and am curious if I'll have it again this time (previously having it greatly increases your risk with any subsequent pregnancies). I've been busting my butt walking everyday and have only gained 2 pounds so far, instead of the 20 or so I'd gained already at this point in my last pregnancy. Best of luck to you on getting your MILFYNESS (love that!) back :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi LoveSanrio! (I love Sanrio too!)


Hopefully the weight loss and healthy eating will keep the GD under control :)


----------



## july2013

:hi:

Hopefully the weight loss and healthy eating will keep the GD under control.

Good luck getting your MILFYNESS back!


----------



## july2013

Oh and Meli, Macs are brilliant. As Matata said, they last a really long time.

Can't wait to go cake tasting! Even though our wedding won't be for another 3 years. Boo!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Took Holly to soft play this morning and ended to having a very diet-unfriendly full English breakfast. Oops!


----------



## hakunamatata

Sounds yummy Bev!

Hi Sanrio!! My blood sugar was high last night. I probably have GD again. Glucose test next week. Protein bar for breakfast this morning! Hang in there, not much longer for you!!


----------



## meli1981

hi sanrio! dont worry the milf in you will come out for sure!

thx ellie! i hope so:)

hope all you milfs are doing good today:)


----------



## amytrisha

You ladies don't half natter :haha: 

Need advice ladies! I'm hoping to get my hair cut next week, I'm thinking of getting some kind of fringe but maybe just a side one? I'm not sure what'll suit my face but I hate my forehead haha if anyone has any ideas or pictures to inspire me that'd be great :thumbup: 

LoveSanrio - I'm sure you'll defo get your milfyness back!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi LoveSanrio! (I love Sanrio too!)
> 
> 
> Hopefully the weight loss and healthy eating will keep the GD under control :)

Haha that's awesome! I have a ridiculously large Sanrio collection that I actually had to box up and put in storage when I found out we were expecting again! It took up an entire room!


Today feels like a slow day for me. It's actually raining outside which I'm sure will cool it down quite a bit. I can't believe September is almost over already! Did it fly by for anyone else?

My BGL was 95 this morning for my fasting. I hate the fasting number so much because it is the number I can't control. It drives me crazy. It was right on the dot today, but sometimes it is a few points too high. The rest of my numbers through the day are fantastic looking.

Thinking about doing some yoga today.... after I take a nap :haha:


----------



## meli1981

Good for you! I wish i could do yoga!


----------



## babybrums

amytrisha - I hate my forehead too but I'm too scared to get bangs! Maybe start off with something to the side and if you like the look, you can always go shorter :thumbup:

LoveSanrio -The fasting number drives me nuts too for that same reason - it's out of your control! Enjoy your yoga - and your nap!!!


----------



## amytrisha

I've had a side/sweepy fringe before and a full fringe when I was little (hated it) but not sure what to get now as I'm gonna be a mummy :haha: I just want a new look! :)


----------



## july2013

Maybe ask your hairdresser? They always have good suggestions on what would suit you!


----------



## MiniKiwi

I can't believe people actually hate their foreheads! What's to hate? I get hating a nose or teeth or something but foreheads are just .. skin! Amytrisha, for what it's worth, I think your forehead is very normal looking :haha:

I'd do a side sweepy one if I were you :)


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl:
My forehead is HUGE, on every picture I raise my eyebrows to make it look smaller hahahaha OH bullies me over it every time someone takes out a camera..
Infact at bubs scan OH said "wow it's head is huge" the sonographer said "the heads are usually bigger and the body grows to the head" OHsaid "no seriously look at Amy's fod, just look at it.."

:dohh:

Thankyou though :haha: I'm thinking sweepy fringe too :) will ask the hairdresser what she thinks!


----------



## hakunamatata

Your forehead looks a-ok to me :)

I can't stand bangs. I got some side swept ones this summer. Then I started sweating, and I had hair sticking to my face. Blech. I started growing them out after a day! :haha:


----------



## meli1981

i cant stand bangs! i look horrible with bangs and i have a small forehead, i once cut Bs bangs and they came out sooooo horrible! never again will my kids have bangs!


----------



## hakunamatata

I cut Fumfy's bangs too, check em out in my avatar pic :haha: I kind of fixed them :haha:


----------



## meli1981

heres B when i cut her bangs....:dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

Haha, hers are short but at least they're straight! :haha:


----------



## meli1981

short? ummm that was an understatement! i learned my lesson, i havent touched allies hair, and evan will prob be buzzed,(if he ever gets hair that is!)


----------



## holdontohope

I


----------



## meli1981

Welcome


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to MILF club! :hi:


----------



## july2013

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you :) 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## meli1981

im good, thinking of weighing myself today, tho that might be a mistake as ive been eating out alot for the last couple days:(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Had a huge roast dinner at my FIL's house, plus apple pie and cream. Oops. A very unhealthy weekend in all!


----------



## meli1981

about to weigh myself.......


----------



## meli1981

:yipee: ok im going to disclose my weight:blush: im now 159, which im very happy about as i was 169, when i got preg with evan. so ive lost all the weight plus ten pounds, i had gotten up to 194 or so at the end. ive lost about another pound in the last month, but i havent been doing anything different so im chalking it up to bf:) my goal weight is 125-130:)


----------



## hakunamatata

holdontohope said:


> Can I join the MILF club? :)
> 
> My baby is 2 months old and perfect :cloud9: I am a girly girl, even though I have a newborn, you won't see me out of the house without make up or my hair curled!! :haha: and of course that goes for baby as well! She doesn't leave the house with out a matching headband!
> 
> I am a couple pounds away from my pre pregnancy weight. I have been trying weight watchers the last couple weeks. First week I did amazing and lost 4lbs! Then I have kind of... Lost motivation since then. I can smell the cake in my oven cooking now :rofl: Tomorrow's a new day. Rite!?!?

Welcome! And congrats on your new bundle!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow you are brave for disclosing your weight! It'll cheer you all up to know that I'm probably the biggest one here :) I'm 5'8" and a size 18. Not sharing my weight but that should give you a visual. I'm not a dainty flower.


----------



## babybrums

Great job on the weight loss meli! 

Before I found out I was pregnant, I had managed to lose 22 pounds (211 to 189 :blush: ). I promised myself I wouldn't gain as much this time - I gained 45lbs with Owen! So far, I'm only up two pounds. I've continued with my walking and it's really paid off. This morning I tried on the skinny jeans I could barely fit into before I found out I was pregnant and they're loose it thighs and waist - and I've got a bump (though they sit below it so maybe that's why). :wohoo:


----------



## meli1981

oh stop it! youre beautiful! (and ive seen pics!) i have always been smaller, so it took alot to come to terms with being abit bigger since having kids:( im comfortable in my skin,until i see pics of myself that is!


----------



## meli1981

babybrums, thats so great! you must look amazing!


----------



## july2013

Go girls! I've been good enough lately working out and stuff. But yesterday I ate cake all day, today we've been eating an unmerciful amount of junk watching the all Ireland football finals, and OH has just gone to get chips. :blush:


----------



## babybrums

Mmmm cake! Desserts (cakes, brownies, cookies, etc) are my weakness!


----------



## meli1981

Chocolate and coca cola are my weaknesses! A couple days ago i bought a bag of mini reeses peanut butter cups:blush: (i hid them in my side table soi wouldnt have to share with the kids!) am i an addict?:winkwink:


----------



## july2013

:haha: Naughty Meli!


----------



## hakunamatata

I've hidden cookies to save them for myself :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

HM, I've seen pics too and you look great! Didn't realize you were that tall though.... damn I'm short 5'4''. 

I still had 20 lbs to be at my normal weight, so now I'm hoping that this pregnancy I don't gain more than I did last time so that at least I'll end up in the same position afterwards (if that makes sense).


----------



## july2013

OH is so romantic, he's taking me ploughing on Wednesday... Woot! But he tells me it's all stalls and fun stuff. It's a big festival. So lots of walking for this little Londoner on Wednesday!


----------



## meli1981

Walking is great exercise! Especially after all that cake!


----------



## holdontohope

I


----------



## hakunamatata

Ellie - I'm going to a fair on Tuesday. It'll be lots of walking, which I plan on canceling out with fried dough :devil:

Hope - breastfeeding burns loads of calories :thumbup:


----------



## babybrums

I kept reading fried dough and thinking cookie dough (OMG doesn't that sound sinfully delicious?!). Round here they call them elephant ears, though I can't remember the last time I saw them at the fair. The big thing out here is funnel cake and cream puffs. Mmmm... deep fried deliciousness.


----------



## meli1981

stop ladies! im seriously beginning to crave this stuff! i made homemade chocolate milkshakes isnt that enough?.....


----------



## babybrums

I LOVE chocolate milkshakes!!! It's weird - I hate chocolate ice cream but love chocolate milkshakes. And homemade - yum!


----------



## hakunamatata

I had a chocolate milkshake in Florida. It was so good!


----------



## meli1981

I had a coke for breakfast, is that bad?!


----------



## july2013

Mmm, chocolate milkshakes! And coke for breakfast, very nutritious! I had two bowls of cereal, frosties and coco pops! I was a little hungry..


----------



## amytrisha

You all just talk about food in here, yummy food, and it makes me hungryyyyyy :brat:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup we are a bit food obsessed :haha:

Making beef stew and apple crisp today.


----------



## amytrisha

"The HUNGRY MILFS Club"

Yummmmy!


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## meli1981

Im realky hungry right now.......CHICKEN MCNUGGETS WITH SWEET AND SOUR SAUCE..........


----------



## july2013

My two addictions - BnB, and FOOD!!!


----------



## july2013

I love the fact this is in the dieting, weight loss and fitness section! :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Me too!! Post, eat, post, eat, post, eat! :rofl:


----------



## amytrisha

I just ordered a big kebab, banana milkshake & lots of poppadoms with red onions and mango chutney..

You guys fault for making me hungry :haha:

I want mc nuggets too now though :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

july2013 said:


> I love the fact this is in the dieting, weight loss and fitness section! :haha:

Oh the irony :haha:

Meli, McNuggets sound yum!

Apple crisp is currently in the oven. Prepped the veggies for the beef stew. At least that'll have a load of vegetables and lean beef.


----------



## hakunamatata

In non-food news, my cousin found out today she's having :blue:!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations to your cousin on her :blue: baby bump! :)


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! That's great news!


----------



## july2013

Yay! Do you think he and Bobby will be good friends?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hopefully! She's extremely involved with her religion so it remains to be seen.


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations to your cousin HM :flower:

I am glad I came on here with a full tummy :haha:


----------



## babybrums

Yay! Boys rock!!!


----------



## meli1981

they so do! i was worried at first having a boy, but now i LOVE it!


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations on team blue to your cousin HM :)


----------



## readyORnot

:hi:


----------



## july2013

This MILF is getting a new tattoo on Friday! :yipee:


----------



## meli1981

Awesome ellie!of what?


----------



## july2013

The word love and an infinity symbol. Next one will be little mans initials/name or something to represent him, but I haven't quite decided what I want. OH is also getting void put over his ex's name :haha: but I'm happy as I hated looking at it! And in the near future he'll also get something for Raffy & I.


----------



## meli1981

What other tats do you have?


----------



## babybrums

I would love to get a tattoo but I'm a total wimp when it comes to needles. Everyone says it's not that bad but there's just no convincing me. Make sure you post pics!


----------



## meli1981

Post pics!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Ready!

Ellie hope you will post tatt pics!


----------



## july2013

I'll definitely post pics!

And it doesn't really hurt that much. I have a small one on my foot already and it just felt like a scratching, burning sensation. Then towards the end it was almost ticklish!


----------



## trgirl308

It really depends on where you get it, some areas are more or less painful than others. I have 5 and they got increasingly painful as I went, but that being said not as bad as childbirth. :) And they are addictive once you start.


----------



## hakunamatata

I have tattoos on my back. Lower back i.e. tramp stamp area is a dragonfly my best friend designed for me (she's quite an artist) and mid back has kanji for strength, courage, and success. I hired a Japanese translator so that I wouldn't inadvertently tattoo the Japanese word for "pubes." :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Im too scared to get a tattoo done. I hate needles!


----------



## hakunamatata

I hate needles too, which is kind of funny! I always look away when my blood is being drawn!


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> so that I wouldn't inadvertently tattoo the Japanese word for "pubes." :haha:

:rofl:

As lovely as my hunter wellie boots are, my feet are killing me! Been up since 5.30am and walked for about 8 hours non stop! Yikes. The 2 kids we brought up to the ploughing were also VERY irritating. OH threatened to dump them on the side of the road to find their own way back and thankfully they shut up after that.


----------



## meli1981

Haha! Glad it worked!


----------



## trgirl308

I also can't stand blood tests and other types of needles, but a tattoo doesn't feel like a needle at all..


----------



## meli1981

Honestly depending in the place you get it, tattoos are no where near as painful as getting an iv!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I think the IV was worse than the spinal when Fumfy was born to be honest. My stupid hand hurt for a week after!


----------



## meli1981

Oh so did mine! And my veins kinda blew up! It hurt soooo bad! The only reason the spinal hurt was because the contractions wouldnt stop!


----------



## Bevziibubble

The IV was horrible! I had a hard bit in my hand for about a week afterwards as well, as if a bit of the needle had snapped off in there!:wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm having blood drawn in about 40 minutes! Fun glucose test!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

10 minutes now.

I brought a book with me, but I have zero attention span.


----------



## babybrums

Good luck with your glucose test! I have my chromosomal defect test today (to check for Downs and trisomy 13 and 18). Not looking forward to it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like a stressful day for you both :hugs:


----------



## july2013

Good luck to you both!


----------



## meli1981

I opted out of the downs testing etc, i seriously didnt want to know if something was wrong!


----------



## trgirl308

I'm hoping to opt out of the gd test this time around, I really don't want to go sit in a hospital and I can just have dh test my blood sugar.... we'll see if my doctor is ok with that. 

Fx your test goes well!

Bubble bath on the agenda for tonight. :)


----------



## july2013

Where were you MILFs today?!


----------



## trgirl308

In school... :( 

But 1 class down and only 8 to go!


----------



## meli1981

Busy with the kids today! Oh and shopping!


----------



## babybrums

Babysitting, cleaning and then an afternoon of slacking :haha:


----------



## july2013

Think we all had a busy Friday! Lazy weekend in store for me I think


----------



## meli1981

Me too! Going try my best not to spend much money:dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

My husband has taken Holly out to the park, so I'm just catching up on Coronation Street! :happydance:


Hope everyone has a good weekend! :hugs:


----------



## july2013

Resisting all temptation to go shopping! There's nothing else to do really.. We might go for a walk on the beach later when Cam gets back from his parents house.


----------



## hakunamatata

Today...straightening the house (still unpacking from Disney! :blush: ) and awaiting a visit from you-know-who. I'm not very anxious about it. I'm not not looking forward to it if that makes any sense :haha: I'm sort of ambivalent. It's helped to have a major break on weekdays too.

I had a dream that I was about to have a 3-way with DH and one of my guy friends from college! :shock: Then I woke up :brat:


----------



## july2013

Enjoy the time with your favourite person! 

:haha: at your preggo dream!


----------



## meli1981

I woyld always wake up before the good part of the dream:winkwink: so annoying!


----------



## babybrums

I hate when you wake up during good dreams!

Hope your visit is drama free today!


----------



## meli1981

Walked around costco for over an hour, does that count as cardio?


----------



## babybrums

Sure! You were moving!!!


----------



## meli1981

Thx i hate going to gym with a capital H! And working out at home is almost impossible! When oh when do i have a chance to work out?:haha:


----------



## july2013

Meli, that's definitely a workout! Did you buy anything? Carrying stuff would have made it an even better workout.. just saying. :haha: My reasoning for buying lots of things!


----------



## meli1981

:rofl:


----------



## MiniKiwi

Ugh! I hate waking up from nice dreams too! Stupid brain, never letting us have any fun :haha:

I'm organising a suprise party for my OH's 30th next weekend and I'm soo excited I can't sleep! How am I going to go the whole week without telling him?! Any of you ever done a suprise party for OH/DH? This is torture not being able to mention it!


----------



## babybrums

I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret! I'm not good at keeping things a surprise.


----------



## meli1981

Im HORRIBLE with secrets! Hope you can hold it in


----------



## trgirl308

I did one for DH a couple of years ago, I kept the secret really well, but the day of, our 'cover' friends said one wrong thing and he suspected, but at that point... who cares! Being surprised is great, but the thought of it and the extra effort it takes, I'm sure your OH will be very happy whether you slip up or not.


----------



## july2013

Aww how lovely! I'm terrible at keeping secrets!


----------



## meli1981

This milf is up at 3 am because her baby wants to talk and play:dohh:


----------



## july2013

Yay! I love when that happens :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you got some sleep in the end!


----------



## hakunamatata

Kiwi hope the surprise party goes great!

Meli sorry to hear Evan is keeping you up!


----------



## hakunamatata

meli1981 said:


> Walked around costco for over an hour, does that count as cardio?

Sure, why not. I count housework on My Fitness Pal :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies! Not feeling terribly MILFY. I'm feeling quite pregnant, complete with daily baby kicks (the one great part about being pregnant), sciatica twinges, and bloody nose, and just wanting to read a good book or snuggle with Fumfy. I'll get my MILF groove back eventually I think.


----------



## meli1981

Oh youll get it back! Have you been feeling more ummm how do i put this? Horny! When i was preg with the girls sex was off the table, but when i was preg with evan i felt pretty sexual....... Not sexy, just sexual! All that testosterone!


----------



## july2013

:haha: meli! From what I can remember that phase lasted for about 3 days for me, 2 of which Cam was away!

And matata, you'll be back to your MILFY self in no time! Don't worry!


----------



## hakunamatata

I keep having erotic dreams, but when I'm awake, I don't feel sexy at all :)


----------



## july2013

I had some pretty strange erotic dreams :haha: I actually really miss having them. Dreaming was so much better when I was pregnant!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hehe pregnancy hormones, I had some weird dreams when I was pregnant :haha:


----------



## meli1981

I never felt sexy, just wanted sex all the time! (not that we had it mind you, i just couldnt stop thinking about it:blush:)


----------



## babybrums

meli1981 said:


> I never felt sexy, just wanted sex all the time! (not that we had it mind you, i just couldnt stop thinking about it:blush:)

I'm the same way this pregnancy. I think/dream about it all the time but have no desire to actually do it. Too much work involved :rofl:


----------



## meli1981

Youre prob having a boy!:rofl:


----------



## babybrums

I hope so! Don't get me wrong, I'll be happy with either sex as long as they're healthy but I'd really love another boy.


----------



## july2013

Team blue rules! I really want another boy! We have Jameson picked out for our future son, but nothing for a girl. What are we going to do if we have all girls next? One of them is going to have to be Jamesontina or something..


----------



## babybrums

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks team blue rules. I have a friend that has two little girls and she keeps telling me she hopes this one is a girl, even though she knows I want another boy. I want to beat her :grr: :haha:

Jamesontina :haha:


----------



## meli1981

Ellie:rofl:

So how long after a vasectomy can my man get it on? This milf wants some:rofl:


----------



## july2013

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh my Meli! Hope hubby is healed and up for indoor sports soon! :haha:

I adore my little girl but am looking forward to having a blue bundle also.

Does anyone have any interesting plans this weekend? Not much here is going on. My mom is having a quick surgery today to remove some uterine fibroids. She's there right now actually, and will be home by the afternoon. I want to visit, but she's had the flu really bad. I only got my flu shot yesterday, and I think it takes a week or so to become effective. And Ani has had her flu shot, but still, I just don't want to expose her or Bobby to the flu knowingly. Unavoidably is a different thing. Anyhoo, I hope she has a minimum amount of discomfort. When she's over the flu, I will definitely visit.


----------



## babybrums

Hope your mom's surgery goes well! I don't blame you for staying away for a bit. Don't want anyone getting sick.

No big plans for us this weekend. We're going shopping tomorrow to get Owen ready for winter - coat, boots, shoes (since he actually walks now :happydance: ). Other than that, I'm hoping for a nice, quiet weekend.


----------



## hakunamatata

Have fun shopping! :)


----------



## meli1981

Hope your mom gets better soon! Youre right, avoiding the flu is the best thing we will all be getting the flu shot soon except for evan, he has to wait until dec or jan. Open house planned for sat and a playdate for B. have to do some shopping as its Bs bday soon, and Ds bday is on the 7th


----------



## hakunamatata

Does he have to wait because he's so little? 

Have fun!!


----------



## meli1981

Yeah, they wont give it to him until hes six months


----------



## hakunamatata

Aha. I vaguely remember that about Fumfy as well. (mommy brain)


----------



## meli1981

Hopefully hell still be protected if the rest of us get it


----------



## july2013

Meli is one very busy mama!


----------



## meli1981

Ive lost another pound! So im now 158 so excited! My pants are almost falling off!:yipee:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! Good for you!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Meli! I found the weight you lost :haha:


----------



## babybrums

Great job Meli!


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> Yay Meli! I found the weight you lost :haha:

 :rofl: 

Go Meli!!!

Went for a walk on the beach this morning. Then decided I'd go for a cycle after lunch. Tomorrow OH is going to get me going with some hook and jab pads and the punch bag. He's a great motivator! :bodyb:


----------



## meli1981

Thx guys:blush: i dont know how im doing it....but ill take it:haha:
Ellie, thats excellent


----------



## july2013

Just finished my boxing workout. Got to use OH as a human punch bag, yeahhhh! :bodyb:


----------



## meli1981

:rofl:


----------



## babybrums

july2013 said:


> Just finished my boxing workout. Got to use OH as a human punch bag, yeahhhh! :bodyb:

That sounds like my kind of workout :haha:


----------



## roonsma

:haha: @ using oh as a punchbag! 

Someone seems to be sending me lots of lbs too. I'll be kicked out of this milf thread if I carry on :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

lol no way to get kicked out :haha:

It's extra challenging to be milfy while pregnant. Unless your guy is into that kind of thing :haha:


----------



## roonsma

My oh will be presented with the challenge of helping me go into labour when (fingers crossed) I get to full term :haha: I don't envy him :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

My OH will be with me but only from the waist up. Wuss. :haha:


----------



## meli1981

Oh, man was totally turned on by my preg body:wacko: but then again when isnt he?:rofl:

Btw lost another half pound, 157.5:dance:


----------



## july2013

Woot, go Meli!

I'm going to do some form of workout today, whenever I get a chance.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Meli! :)


----------



## babybrums

Good job Meli!


----------



## Zebra2023

Yay go Meli, that is great :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Go Meli!


----------



## meli1981

Thx ladies:blush:


----------



## Becky61

Hi ladies :wave:

Can I join all you MILFs?

I was a size 8 pre pregnancy, and am now a size 6... And feeling the hottest I have ever felt :happydance:

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Becky and welcome! :hi:


Wow you've done great, I'm jealous!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello Becky :wave: You are doing great by the sounds of things :D


----------



## july2013

Welcome Becky!

A size 6?! You definitely deserve the title of MILF! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi Becky! Welcome!


----------



## hakunamatata

Another horny dream last night involving James Franco :thumbup:


----------



## Becky61

Thanks for welcoming me!

Its not been easy... but I am finally feeling good about my body!

The stretch marks are the only thing I am not happy about, along with the saggy boobs.

And although I am a size 6, I have a slight over hang above my c section scar, and some wobbly skin. are crunches the only way?? 

I have added a very unflattering photo of my "over hang" taken just now...
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-15 20.17.20.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hakunamatata

I have ten years on you Becky so rest assured you look way better than I do :) After the baby is born I'm going to start running. Maybe. :)


----------



## Becky61

hakunamatata said:


> I have ten years on you Becky so rest assured you look way better than I do :) After the baby is born I'm going to start running. Maybe. :)

Thank you for your kind words.

And... Wooop!! I have a friend on BnB :happydance:

I've never been running in my life! I can just about run on tread mills, but put me out in the fresh air to run and I'm knackered! What is with that!?

x


----------



## july2013

Becky, you look great! 

I have eaten my weight in food these past few days. I swear I'll workout tomorrow!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ellie you've been doing great with running!


----------



## Becky61

july2013 said:


> Becky, you look great!

Thank you! I just don't know how to get rid of my saggy skin?!

If I am honest, you ladies are the first people to see my naked belly since pre pregnancy!!! I am a single mummy, and no man has been there in over a year, so its nice to hear good things about it, as up until now I have been the only one to judge! TBH, I'm pretty happy with the way my body looks in clothes, but I still get a little shock when I see myself naked!! Even in a swimsuit, it looks ok, its just that bloody over hang!!

x


----------



## july2013

Running for 2 minutes... Zombie like movement for the remainder :haha:

I have that saggy bit if skin too on my belly. I've been trying to do crunches/sit ups, pull ups, push ups etc. And it's helping me tone up!


----------



## hakunamatata

My belly is so big I can't see my crotch :rofl:


----------



## meli1981

hakunamatata said:


> My belly is so big I can't see my crotch :rofl:

oh stop! youre pregnant! you look great!


----------



## meli1981

well ladies have lost another half pound :shock: im now 157! i cant believe it! i think its all the night nursing sessions:) 

welcome becky:hi:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done, Melly! You're doing so well :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Well done Meli :D you are doing great.

I have no idea how I am doing, haven't weighed myself in ages :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Meli!!


----------



## meli1981

Altho im liking the weight loss, this night nursing is killing me! :help:


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't blame you. I'm not looking forward to it in January.


----------



## babybrums

Hi Becky! You look great! I have that overhang too (though now it's filled in with baby :haha: ). I figure it takes it bit of time to get it, it's going to take a bit of time to lose it.

Great job on the weight loss Meli!


----------



## july2013

Go Meli!!!


----------



## meli1981

I havent had fast food in like over a week! Go me!


----------



## july2013

Go Meli! 

I'm currently tucking in to a take away.. :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yum! What are you getting?

Shoot I was supposed to throw chicken in the slow cooker earlier :dohh: Maybe we need takeout too :)


----------



## july2013

Battered sausages, chips, curry and scallops (battered potatoes).. Tasty!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds delicious! I'm jealous!


----------



## Becky61

I thought it only right to read all 28 pages of posts of this thread, as I am a late comer to the MILF club! And I see it revolves a lot around food!!

So it only seemed right to share!

Wed- Take away Chinese
Thurs- Roast pork
Fri- Roast chicken
Sat- Take away pizza
Sun- Roast pork
Mon- Left over roast chicken
Tue- Home made fish cakes
Today- Take away Indian

That's just one week!!

I will start my diet tomorrow... Promise!!

:shy:


----------



## july2013

I'll start my diet tomorrow too Becky! Probably..


----------



## Becky61

July2013... I will if you will!!

:bodyb:


----------



## july2013

I'll try so! :thumbup:

Tomorrow I'll go for a swim too :bodyb:


----------



## babybrums

Good job avoiding the fast food Meli!

I tried once. Lasted a day :rofl: I have a weakness for Taco Bell. We go every Friday. They know Owen by name :blush:


----------



## meli1981

Subway knows us:blush: i LOVE wendys, arbys, you name it....im a sucker for fried foods! Pizza gives me a gut ache, but i still get it:blush:


----------



## babybrums

Mmmm Arby's. The nearest one is 40 minutes from us :hissy:


----------



## trgirl308

I'm not starting any diet. :) Now that I'm having twins DH can't say s*** about what I eat. I eat well enough most of the time, but if I want cookies I'm gonna eat some cookies!


----------



## meli1981

You go girl! Preg is one of the few times we are allowed as many freebies as we want


----------



## hakunamatata

babybrums said:


> Good job avoiding the fast food Meli!
> 
> I tried once. Lasted a day :rofl: I have a weakness for Taco Bell. We go every Friday. They know Owen by name :blush:

I saw a Taco Bell commercial yesterday and thought of you! It also made me crave Taco Bell!


----------



## meli1981

I dont know whats happenning! I weighed myself this morning....156.5! Another half pound....seems the weight is falling off right now! I think its the lack of fried foods! Im pretty happy right now! Sorry dont mean to brag, but im really not doung anything except nursing and running after the kids!


----------



## hakunamatata

You're doing great! If it can melt off you after 3 kids, it gives us all hope :thumbup:


----------



## babybrums

Brag away Meli! BF is no easy task. The last your body could do is reward you by dropping a few pounds :thumbup:


----------



## babybrums

hakunamatata said:
 

> I saw a Taco Bell commercial yesterday and thought of you! It also made me crave Taco Bell!

:haha:


----------



## babybrums

https://tikitikiblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/taco-bell-dog.jpg


----------



## july2013

Go Meli!

Swam and ate healthily today! I'm proud of myself!


----------



## meli1981

Good for you ellie! 

Tmi, but ive been pretty "regular" lately and i think its helped!


----------



## babybrums

Great job Ellie!


----------



## Becky61

Hi MILFs hope your all ok?

Ive had a really bad fortnight foodwise... Feeling crappy about it. I have avoided the scales, but my clothes do still fit so i dont think its done too much damage hopefully!

I have vowed to write a shopping list and meal planner for the week, and do a food shop tomorrow (monday). I find cooking for 1 + a baby hard, and last week i didnt do the supermarket shop so ended up eating fast food. Not only is it bad for me, its bad for my purse! Making everything fresh and planning/freezing meals etc really helps, both mine and LOs health, and my finances (starting tomorrow of course!)

Have any of you ladies got meal suggestions for a busy single mummy and a finger food scoffing 9mo? Thanks x


----------



## meli1981

Its ok becky, we all have bad weeks! I was being so good and then had pizza night before last:dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

So ladies, no :sex: since before the C U Next Tuesday incident as DH and I are still battling colds. I'm scared my lady parts are going to shrivel up from disuse.

Hoping you ladies are having much more fun :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Nothing here since we found out we're having twins... I think we're both a little more scared!


----------



## meli1981

Oh please! We havent dtd since Ds vasectomy! And only once since evans been born! If yours is going to shrivel up, whats going to happen to mine.....:rofl:


----------



## july2013

It hasn't been THAT long Kristin! :rofl:

OH tried to get it on this morning... He got a cold shower instead :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I think I'm going to die. Mama needs a good pounding. :thumbup:

Cold shower :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

trgirl308 said:


> Nothing here since we found out we're having twins... I think we're both a little more scared!

Well at least if you have sex now, you won't get any further pregnant! He can't stick a third one in there :haha:


----------



## july2013

:rofl: poor Matata (and Meli too)!


----------



## hakunamatata

meli1981 said:


> Oh please! We havent dtd since Ds vasectomy! And only once since evans been born! If yours is going to shrivel up, whats going to happen to mine.....:rofl:

Wait I thought you were planning birthday sex for DH! :cake:


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing here since we found out we're having twins... I think we're both a little more scared!
> 
> Well at least if you have sex now, you won't get any further pregnant! He can't stick a third one in there :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Becky61

Ladies, ladies, ladies.

If this is a competition on who has the longest 'dry spell', it is most definately me!

10 months!

Oh the shame :-(

X


----------



## hakunamatata

You'll get some soon Becky, you're young and hot :)

I'm old and thought it was super hot that DH offered to clean the bathrooms today :haha:


----------



## Becky61

Haha thanks! Not quite sure where im gonna find it though!

X


----------



## hakunamatata

British match.com :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Just checked, it's uk.match.com

I found DH on match.com. He's 92% perfect :)


----------



## Becky61

Hmmm i dont like the thought of paying a subscription to date online. Although it appears people on the well known free ones (plenty of fish *ahem*) are after one thing only! Although that one thing is what i am desperately in need of!

X


----------



## hakunamatata

I think it's worth it.


----------



## Becky61

hakunamatata said:


> Just checked, it's uk.match.com
> 
> I found DH on match.com. He's 92% perfect :)

Oh wow really?

Did you have to pay a monthly fee? And how long were you on there before you found your 'one'?

X


----------



## july2013

Never knew that Kristin! I think it's a good idea! Worth a try!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmm...I think I was on match for about 3 months before I met DH. Had a few dates that weren't terribly spectacular before I met him but it felt good to put myself out there. You can weed out people you wouldn't be interested in (my potential OH needed to have a college education... Or the ability to spell :haha: ) There were some weirdos on there who just wanted sex but I ignored them.

Some people misrepresent themselves but you quickly find out who's genuine.


----------



## july2013

That's really interesting! Obviously I don't think I require their services anymore, but I like hearing about real success stories! So OH is 92% perfect, eh?! Cam and I did a test thing that said we are completely incompatible :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

I was on POF for a few months before I met DH, it was fun, sitting at home in my pjs and getting hit on was the greatest thing ever! I went on a few dates and some ppl I'm still actually friends with today. All in all it was a great experience. 

Oddly enough, DH and I met in a bar, but I found out afterwards he was also on POF but good thing we didn't meet through there. Firstly I was younger than his search criteria and secondly the pictures he posted were awful! If I hadn't met him in person first I don't think I ever would've agreed to a date! But fate intervened and with only 10 minutes before the bar closed we just happened to meet and the rest is history. :)


----------



## meli1981

hakunamatata said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh please! We havent dtd since Ds vasectomy! And only once since evans been born! If yours is going to shrivel up, whats going to happen to mine.....:rofl:
> 
> Wait I thought you were planning birthday sex for DH! :cake:Click to expand...

Yeah....that didnt happen! Sorry D!


----------



## hakunamatata

lol at the pics TR :haha: Glad everything worked out the way it did!

The 92% is a rough estimate I came up with :)


----------



## babybrums

That's so cool that you met DH on match.com! I've always wondered if anyone had any success - now I know :thumbup: 

And trust me, your lady parts aren't going to shrivel up. I just asked OH - we've only done it once since I found out I was pregnant :blush: Come to think of it, I think we've only done it twice since we've had Owen :blush: So either OH has wonder sperm or I have super eggs :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

It's probably your amazing eggies! Guys love to credit their super sperm though :haha:


----------



## babybrums

I think it's all me too :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

I finally watched last week's Walking Dead. I was pleased with all the Darryl scenes :) I want to make a zombie apocalypse baby with him. You know, just to ensure the human race continuing :)


----------



## babybrums

I would be willing to make a baby with him too. You know, for the good of the human race. We can share him :haha:


----------



## babybrums

Okay, Mrs. Matata, you better watch this week's episode before next week! It was soooo good! Two episodes in and without a doubt, this is going to be the best season ever. 

I won't spoil it, but the Michone scene - cried like a baby. You'll know what I mean when you watch it.


----------



## july2013

I also would not mind making a Darryl baby.. You know, we have justified reasons.

Oh, and I thought I should add OH and I have been invited to a Halloween party, and if we go, I'm going as a walker!


----------



## babybrums

There's enough Daryl to go around. We can be like sister wives :thumbup:

You'll have to share pics if you go! I'd love to see your costume!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Speaking of Halloween I have a party to go to and I have NO idea what to wear! Any costumes I have don't fit and I don't really feel like buying another one. Maybe I could just dress like a bum?


----------



## babybrums

A bum sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Fumfy has her costume but I've got nothing :haha: No ideas either. Oh, and no motivation :) I know I have a Gryffindor cape somewhere.


----------



## trgirl308

For Andrew I have a turtle and a lobster costume, haven't decided which one yet.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh can I vote lobster? I'm dying for a picture of him in a giant silver pot :thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

A lobster sounds super cute! Ive never seen the walking dead....hmmmm might have to start


----------



## hakunamatata

Yes you should!


----------



## trgirl308

The turtle is really cute if he is crawling and the lobster is really cute if he is standing... so it may depend on how stable he is by next week!


----------



## hakunamatata

I can't wait for pics :)

Is it bad that I plan to recycle Fumfy's monkey costume from last year and give it to Bobby next year? :blush: Can't decide if I'm cheap or resourceful :haha:


----------



## meli1981

No! Thatll be so cute!


----------



## trgirl308

I would probably do that if they were likely to fit the next kid a the right time of year.... and if I didn't need twice as many costumes.... I'm not a big fan of dressing twins alike all the time but I have to admit they are totally getting matching or complementary costumes for Halloween for as long as they'll let me. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Thing 1 and Thing 2 would be super cute.


----------



## trgirl308

Oddly enough I have a thing 4 onesie... that is what you get for buying used. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Thing 4! Maybe it's a sign :haha:


----------



## july2013

I agree with Kristin, it's a sign!


----------



## hakunamatata

Forget minivan...get a full-sized van. Or a Duggar bus. :winkwink:


----------



## trgirl308

LOL! Heck no!


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

You ladies make me laugh :haha: I hope our bits don't shrivel up haha :haha:

I met my OH on POF, I must say that not everyone on there is wanting one thing. Most people are but I think we are slightly different. Met over two years ago, married and have a baby. We didn't make love for the first time until a month in. Both virgins too :)


----------



## july2013

Duggar bus :haha: 

Aww Zebra that's so sweet! I think you guys are perfect for each other!


----------



## hakunamatata

That's so cool you were virgins!!

I was a giant ho. I might've slept with DH the very first night :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

Whoa! Forum looks different. I like it. I think.


----------



## july2013

Wow, that change was very sudden! But I like it! Didn't even have to log off for it to apply! I also think I like it.


----------



## hakunamatata

Some of the entries are in bold print and some aren't. As I type, it goes back and forth between bold and regular. A bit wonky. But maybe it'll iron itself out.


----------



## hakunamatata

I changed it back to the retro skin. Fewer ads!! It's at the bottom of "edit options" on the user cp.


----------



## july2013

I'm going to keep it this way, for the time being anyways.

And Kristin, just read your post! Naughty Matata!!! But I can't say I'm a saint either! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Let me rephrase that. Zero ads when you switch to the retro skin! :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Horny Matata :devil:

It's too bright for my old eyes Ellie :)


----------



## july2013

Tut tut tut! :haha:

Oh yeah, I forgot you're ancient :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:( :haha:


----------



## july2013

Ok I'm sorry, you're not ancient. If anything I'm acting like the ancient one sitting here drinking me tea watching the news doing sudoku! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm just kidding, I'm not sad. Being old gives me perspective :haha:

Tea sounds good right now.

My kid is still sleeping! :shock: Should I poke her with a stick? :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

3.5 hour nap. Fumfy is up! She's aliiiiive!


----------



## july2013

What a sleepy head! :haha: 

My kid has just fallen asleep! Off to be a MILF now :sex: rather than acting like my Grandma (MILF and Grandma in the same sentence sounds wrong on so many levels by the way). Au revoir!


----------



## meli1981

:rofl: a pretty good read for the last two pages! Kristin! Youre a hornball!:haha: i was a virgin when i went my husband:blush: but i was only 19 sooooo, not to bad right?! He wasnt tho:growlmad: tho i had a few boyfriends and i guess i was a real tease!:tease:


----------



## trgirl308

Not sure I like this new bnb... very bright! 

I was definitely a big ho.. lol. With DH we waited 3 whole weeks! And he still makes fun of me for it....


----------



## july2013

I lost my virginity just after I turned 17, which I suppose isn't too bad, but still kinda young :blush:


----------



## Zebra2023

I hate this new BnB too, ughh :wacko:


----------



## Becky61

Ladies... Just checked out match.com...

£29.99 per month... Or

£59.97 upfront for 3 months... Or

£77.94 upfront for 6 months!

:shock:

No way can I afford that...

x


----------



## Zebra2023

That is crazily expensive :shock:


----------



## trgirl308

That is expensive... I was way too cheap for that! 

And I won't say when I lost my virginity... :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Not sure how much that is in USD, I can't think in Euros. 

I was 20 when I lost my virginity and I've been a horny little beast ever since.


----------



## readyORnot

I skipped a few pages and I'm totally lost. Probably old age getting to me.

But anyway, what's this about a new BnB? Maybe it hasn't been applied to the UK version (I've logged onto BnB from both sides of the Atlantic, (including simultaneously via gotomypc.com) over the last 2 years and there were differences) or maybe I'm just so sleep-deprived that I haven't noticed some major change recently?

By the way, £30 is just under US$50


----------



## hakunamatata

Holy crap it wasn't that expensive in 2007. I think it was closer to $30 a month back then.


----------



## hakunamatata

I just checked, it's still around $30 a month depending on the plan. I knew I didn't pay a crazy amount of money.

https://singleparents.about.com/od/onlinedating/p/match_com_cost_profile.htm

True love for only $1 a day :)


----------



## babybrums

Yay for not being the only ho! :rofl: I won't say what age I lost my virginity but it was in high school. My boyfriend and I were together for only a month when I lost it but were together until we graduated. Then I became a major ho :haha: Not really proud of it but I got it out of my system and had fun while it lasted!


----------



## meli1981

I dont notice a new bnb either, but im on a tablet does that make a difference?


----------



## july2013

Becky61 said:


> Ladies... Just checked out match.com...
> 
> £29.99 per month... Or
> 
> £59.97 upfront for 3 months... Or
> 
> £77.94 upfront for 6 months!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> No way can I afford that...
> 
> x

That is pretty damn expensive!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't see the BnB update yet either


----------



## Becky61

I can only see the new BnB udate on my laptop... Its very... White!! But the mobile version is the same. I have also put it back to the old version on my laptop... I hate change!!

Well i cant afford uk.match.com outrageous fees, so looks like single life a little longer for me :lol:

X


----------



## hakunamatata

I noticed the change on my phone right away but only because I use the full site on my phone. I changed it to the retro skin. Zero ads :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have just changed it to retro version on my phone. It doesn't look much different but yay for no adverts :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Especially those stupid pop ups that block the user cp!

How ya doing Bev?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes I love seeing the top of the screen now!


I'm doing good thanks, how are you? Hope you're all feeling better :)


----------



## hakunamatata

DH is working from home today and hacking up his lungs :) Fumfy is great! I'm mostly better, just keep getting these weird headaches.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad Ani is feeling better. Hope your DH feels better soon and hope your headaches stop!


----------



## readyORnot

poor DH!

Boo for headaches:hugs:


----------



## july2013

Your poor DH! Headaches suck too, but glad you're on the mend!


----------



## babybrums

I've been getting headaches a lot lately. I'm thinking it's baby induced :shrug:


----------



## Becky61

Ladies, this MILF is chatting to a guy from Plenty Of Fish!

Go free internet dating!!!! :lol:


----------



## july2013

Go Becky!

Feeling rather fat this evening, not exactly very MILFY. I've had sausage rolls and loads if carbs... Chocolate doughnuts..


----------



## Becky61

I had a pizza delivered, i say its because my car is currently being fixed at the garage, more like i just couldnt be bothered to cook! Even LO had homemade pitta pizzas!


----------



## babybrums

Yay for free internet dating :happydance:

@july - I've been feeling anything but MILFY lately. You're not alone!


----------



## meli1981

I never really feel milfy! When i get dolled up it gets close, but that rarely happens:-( i wish i could have date night with my hubby:-(


----------



## july2013

I know what you mean, we rarely get date nights either :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Have fun Becky!

Right now I do not feel milfy as I want to kill my husband. Don't worry, won't actually kill him since that would screw me out of the insurance money.


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> Right now I do not feel milfy as I want to kill my husband. Don't worry, won't actually kill him since that would screw me out of the insurance money.

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Seriously Becky, enjoy it. Once you get married they blast farts at you and act like little bitches.


----------



## babybrums

I'm not even married and I get that :haha:


----------



## babybrums

Though OH is more likely to fast and leave the room, or not say anything. I'd almost prefer he be a noisy faster - at least I'd know to run :haha:


----------



## july2013

My OH is one who will proudly announce when he has farted. I'm used to it though.


----------



## Becky61

Haha love these last few posts!

What id give to come home to a man warming up the bed for me... With or without farts! 

X


----------



## babybrums

You'll find him one day Becky. You're a young, cute thing.

How did your chat with the guy on POF?


----------



## babybrums

Took my five month bump pics today and after looking at my butt, felt kind of MILFY :rofl: I've been busting my ass (literally, I guess) walking 20 - 30+ miles a week for the last six months. I think it's finally starting to show.



And yes, there is only one in there :haha: Don't know why or how I've gotten so big. I've done fairly well with my weight and am only up 5.8 lbs :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

You look great BB :thumbup:

You're practically married anyway. When you live together and get on each other's nerves on a regular basis, it's marriage :)


----------



## babybrums

hakunamatata said:


> You look great BB :thumbup:
> 
> You're practically married anyway. When you live together and get on each other's nerves on a regular basis, it's marriage :)

Then we're definitely married :rofl:


----------



## meli1981

You look great babybrums! I was HUGE with my second! But oddly enough felt extremely sexy:wacko:


----------



## july2013

You look fab bb!

And yeah, we're pretty much a married couple too, even though it'll probably be a couple of years before we get down the aisle. Oh well


----------



## Becky61

babybrums said:


> You'll find him one day Becky. You're a young, cute thing.
> 
> How did your chat with the guy on POF?

Really good :lol: He ticks all my boxes...

Already has a child
Has a trade
In my age bracket (I wont date anyone younger than 30)
Muscles
Tattoos... 

He lives 10 mins away and has suggested meeting... I just dont know!

& you look great btw!! I really envy women with baby bumps!!

X


----------



## july2013

He sounds lovely Becky!

Hope everything goes well if you do decide to meet!


----------



## babybrums

Thank you Becky :flower:

Glad your chat went well! Do you have a way of looking him up, check his background? He sounds like a good fit!


----------



## meli1981

Sounds good but you never can tell....good luck


----------



## july2013

Going to go for a run on the treadmill today, and OH and I are going to take Raffy to the pool. Hopefully when he watches him I can swim a few lengths. :bodyb:


----------



## babybrums

Enjoy your run and swim!


----------



## hakunamatata

If it gets serious B you can always do a background check just to be extra safe. I think it's $20. My aunt ended up marrying a complete psycho who told outlandish stories, and everyone was suspicious of him except for her... needless to say it ended in divorce (and a restraining order) in less than a year! I'm sure he is probably fine though! So glad you found someone to talk to, especially someone who fits what you're looking for. How old is his kid? Have you met his kid yet?


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> If it gets serious B you can always do a background check just to be extra safe. I think it's $20. My aunt ended up marrying a complete psycho who told outlandish stories, and everyone was suspicious of him except for her... needless to say it ended in divorce (and a restraining order) in less than a year! I'm sure he is probably fine though! So glad you found someone to talk to, especially someone who fits what you're looking for. How old is his kid? Have you met his kid yet?

Scary!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah it wasn't fun.

But he appears to be long gone and no longer a threat, which is good.


----------



## Zebra2023

Wow that is scary HM!

Be careful I say Becky, hope things go well if you decide to meet :)


----------



## trgirl308

Just meet in a public place for the first few times and that should be ok. Not everyone is a creeper! Hope it works out. :)


----------



## Becky61

Thanks for advice ladies, i am currently on holiday in the West Country :lol: So i have suggested possibly meeting up the week i get back (eeeek!) if the text messaging doesnt fizzle out by then!

His daughter in 9 years old. The only thing i dont like, is i sent him a pic of me and my 9mo son and he said "all babys look the same"!! Aaaargg!!

Hakunamatata- Scary stuff! I dont even have his surname to Facebook stalk him! Although i would love to really suss him out... You just never know i guess...

I will be sure, if we do meet, to meet somewhere very public (bar/pub?) and tell my mum exactly where and when im going? I will get FOB to babysit so he will know if i dont make it home! (Any other advice welcome!)

X


----------



## hakunamatata

Public place sounds good, I'm sure everything will go well :thumbup:

Keep us posted if you two meet up! :dance:


----------



## july2013

Sounds like you have thought it through. Good luck!


----------



## meli1981

Public place is a good idea


----------



## Becky61

Hey MILFs!

Staying in a very rural part of Devon (West England) and a storm is forecast :-(

But, on the plus, i did a 6.8km coastal walk with LO strapped to my back yesterday. And gosh, im feeling it today!

Hope your all ok!


----------



## july2013

Hope the stormy weather isn't too bad and doesn't interfere with your plans!

Go you! That's quite the walk! :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow that's a long walk in this awful weather! Well done :)


----------



## meli1981

Wow! Good for you, and with lo strapped to your back? :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Right now I'm hairy and can barely walk because of sciatic pain. Pregnancy is sexy!

Good walk B!


----------



## meli1981

Im always hairy, the only time i shave my legs is in summer when i wear shorts.....so not that often:blush: at least i shave my pits right.....right?!


----------



## hakunamatata

Same here :) Always easier to shave the pits


----------



## july2013

:haha: I couldn't find mine so I borrowed Cams razor to shave my pits the other day, I conveniently told him just after he had finished shaving!


----------



## meli1981

:rofl: at least it wasnt your....coochy!


----------



## july2013

Yeah you see, could have been worse! :haha:


----------



## meli1981

:haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol I've borrowed my husband's razor before now and he wasn't too happy. Men's razors are so much better though aren't they. But when we were on our honeymoon he ended up having to borrow my pink girly razor as he'd forgotten to pack his! :haha:


----------



## meli1981

My husbands borrowed mine on a couple of occasions, along with my shaving cream....he smelled nice and fruity!


----------



## july2013

:haha: OH has used mine too! So don't really see what the problem was!


----------



## hakunamatata

Bevziibubble said:


> Lol I've borrowed my husband's razor before now and he wasn't too happy. Men's razors are so much better though aren't they. But when we were on our honeymoon he ended up having to borrow my pink girly razor as he'd forgotten to pack his! :haha:

Mine got mad too!

But I might have shaved, *ahem*, down there :haha:


----------



## Becky61

I dont have the problem of ohs pinching my razor, or the convenience of borrowing his! 

But, my ex from donkeys years ago, used only Gilette Fusion 5 blade, so to this day, i only use Gilette Fusion, from the male section  Definately a better shave than even the most expensive womens razor!

Not that it comes out too often! Although slightly more now LO and i go swimming weekly!

X


----------



## july2013

Ok, Matata, shaving down there with his razor might just be pushing it :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah he wasn't too happy when I told him :haha: This was a while ago. It kind of was an honest mistake. He had two electric razors - one for the face, and one for everything else. I mixed them up :)

Squirting boob juice in his tea was totes on purpose though :winkwink:


----------



## july2013

:rofl: He deserved that though.

I squirted OH's face. He almost died! :haha:


----------



## meli1981

See if i did give my husband boob juice, it woyld just turn him on:wacko: he sometimes has to leave the room when im nursing so he doesnt get a stiffy! Hes so deprived!


----------



## july2013

:rofl: Meli, the poor guy. He needs some action!


----------



## meli1981

I know, i know! But wheres the time? I guess a quickie in the bathroom wouldnt be so bad!


----------



## hakunamatata

Meli that's so cute! I have forgotten what a stiffy looks like! :dohh:

Ellie - lol!


----------



## july2013

No, a bathroom quickie wouldn't be so bad! Better than nothing!

Oh, just remembered, I may or may not have shaved a big chunk out of the back of OH's head today. He asked me just to trim the back and sides, he made a big mistake. Hopefully he won't notice it :haha:


----------



## meli1981

Seriously :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:

Hide all the hand mirrors!


----------



## july2013

If he notices maybe I could pass it off as balding? No?


----------



## babybrums

july2013 said:


> If he notices maybe I could pass it off as balding? No?

:thumbup: :rofl: 

I've borrowed OH's trimmer to clean up below. He doesn't mind because he doesn't like it 'untamed'. I hate when he borrows mine though to clean up his beard. He never cleans it out!

I love the winter here. I don't have to shave my pits as often :haha: I don't wear shorts so I don't have to worry about my legs. I shave from the knee down once a week so if my pants creep up, I don't look like Chewbacca :rofl:


----------



## meli1981

I do the same!


----------



## july2013

I shave below the knees all the time :haha: I rarely have time to do the whole leg!


----------



## trgirl308

My hair is super blond so I've never shaved above the knee... :)


----------



## meli1981

Lucky you:winkwink:


----------



## Zebra2023

trgirl308 said:


> My hair is super blond so I've never shaved above the knee... :)

Ditto here :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I have dark hair everywhere but pretty lucky with my upper legs. Not much grows above the knees. Or at least it's not terribly bristly like the lower leg. I don't shave above the knee during the summer unless I'm wearing a bathing suit, and even then it's not 100 percent necessary.

:sex: earlier in the week :thumbup: I told DH we have to increase our activity, especially toward the end - I need his prostaglandins to help induce labor :haha:


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> :sex: earlier in the week :thumbup: I told DH we have to increase our activity, especially toward the end - I need his prostaglandins to help induce labor :haha:

:thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

That and you wanna get it in while you can cuz after birth is a whole different story!


----------



## meli1981

Oh im sure kristin will fit it into her busy schedule, nympho that she is! :rofl:


----------



## july2013

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:devil:

I'd be happy with a daily pounding, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> :devil:
> 
> I'd be happy with a daily pounding, but I'll take what I can get.

Me too Kristin, me too :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

It's so much work lately though! I have to be on top, and my stupid lower back keeps cramping! :haha:


----------



## meli1981

:rofl: no pain, no gain!


----------



## hakunamatata

It's pain and gain :haha: 15 lbs or so :)


----------



## july2013

:haha:


----------



## meli1981

:rofl:


----------



## babybrums

I wish I had half the sex drive you do! I bet OH wishes I did too :rofl:


----------



## meli1981

Ditto!


----------



## hakunamatata

At the moment I'm just looking forward to 8 (hopefully uninterrupted) hours of sleep :)

Date night tomorrow, first one since the summer. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## meli1981

Hope it goes well


----------



## babybrums

Enjoy your date night!


----------



## july2013

Enjoy date night!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks!

What are you ladies up to this weekend?


----------



## meli1981

We have an open house today....fx we get at least one person thru! Hopefully going out fir dinner tonight....but you never know with my flaky friend! Its rainy and dreary today:-( nothing planned for tom....i texted my sister to see if my nephew could come for a visit for well see if he comes


----------



## babybrums

I think we're going to head out in a bit and do a bit of shopping. I need to get some wintery shoes. All I have are my flip flops and gladiator sandals. I swear I'm the only woman with less than a half dozen pair of shoes :haha: I think we'll go out for lunch too to celebrate my big fat A on my Eco test :yipee: 

Hope your open house is a success meli! And I hope your friend doesn't flake out dinner :grr:


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck with the open house Meli!

BB - great job with the A!


----------



## meli1981

Thx itde be nice to get out!


----------



## july2013

Good luck Meli!

Babysitting overnight. Might go for a swim tomorrow.. Very exciting life I have! :thumbup:

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## meli1981

Have a good weekend


----------



## Becky61

First date went really well ladies :lol:


----------



## babybrums

Good to hear Becky :yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!!


----------



## meli1981

So happy for yoy becky!


----------



## july2013

Glad it went well Becky!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad your date went well, Becky! :)


----------



## Becky61

Thanks to all of you 

I honestly wouldnt of done it if you guys hadnt been so enthusiastic about internet dating... All my friends were a little negative, but you ladies gave me confidence. So thank you. Second date is on the cards 

X


----------



## meli1981

Keep us updated!


----------



## trgirl308

That's great news! Hope it keeps going well. :)


----------



## meli1981

How are all you milfs today?


----------



## Becky61

Buzzing 

Although i was in mothercare today having my new car seat installed, and some matey pulled up to tell me my exhaust was hanging off! It had rusted off completely and now the exhaust is sat in my cars boot and i cat drive it!

Other than that, alls good!

X


----------



## meli1981

Awww! That sucks!


----------



## july2013

Aww that sucks Becky! Hope it gets fixed soon!

Just back from MIL's... I'm pretty sure she just likes to disagree with me for the sake of disagreeing with me :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

july2013 said:


> Aww that sucks Becky! Hope it gets fixed soon!
> 
> Just back from MIL's... I'm pretty sure she just likes to disagree with me for the sake of disagreeing with me :dohh:

That must be annoying :hugs:


----------



## july2013

I think most MILs are annoying though. We do get along but I often just have to bite my tongue.


----------



## meli1981

Typical mil!


----------



## babybrums

Yay for a second date Becky!


----------



## hakunamatata

I think MIL's are blessings from heaven! :)


----------



## babybrums

hakunamatata said:


> I think MIL's are blessings from heaven! :)

:rofl: LIAR!!! :rofl:


----------



## july2013

babybrums said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I think MIL's are blessings from heaven! :)
> 
> :rofl: LIAR!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

PANTS ON FIRE! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:muaha:


----------



## july2013

:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I have to be nice this week. She's getting another mastectomy tomorrow. I do feel badly for her. She's had breast cancer twice, and she tested positive for a gene that predicts a super high rate of cancer recurrence so she's being proactive and chop chop the other side. I'm not bringing Fumfy to the hospital (Fumfy has had more than enough hospital action this week) but I'll visit at her house and bring food, thinking of making the penne and meatballs that I was too lazy to make yesterday. I'll offer to do some light cleaning and shopping (with her credit card :) ) if needed. DH will also spend Sat. night at her house because she can't be alone the first night. She said we were welcome to spend the night but Fumfy and I are good - the toddler and the massively preggo need their own beds :)


----------



## july2013

Your poor MIL. I actually feel bad for her. Hope the surgery goes well! My Dad and a few other people in my family have had cancer and it is horrible to deal with. And I think you're right not bringing Fumfy to the hospital :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks hon. Sorry about your dad! Is he okay now?


----------



## babybrums

Well that sucks. I wouldn't wish cancer on my worst enemy. Hope the surgery goes well and she's back to her PITA self in no time :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

LOL I'm sure she will! It's easier to feel annoyed with her than sad for her! :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poor MIL, hope the surgery goes well


----------



## meli1981

I do feel bad for her, what a horrible thing to deal with....tho it doesnt excuse her acting like a twat!


----------



## july2013

My Dad is back to climbing mountains, skiing and snowboarding, horse riding... So I think he's pretty damn good! :thumbup: 

Hope MIL is back to her annoying self soon!


----------



## meli1981

Glad your dads better ellie!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad to hear your dad is feeling better, Ellie :)


----------



## hakunamatata

That's awesome Ellie! What kind of cancer was it?

DH's dad passed in 2004 due to a rare kind of cancer, don't know the name of it but it actually first showed up in his ribs. He was a chemical engineer so he was around a lot of questionable material that could've triggered it.


----------



## meli1981

How scary!


----------



## Bevziibubble

So scary. Cancer is my biggest fear :(


----------



## july2013

My Dad had both liver and testicular. He's a trooper. He was also in a bad accident when I was a child, he badly damaged his spine playing rugby and at one point they thought he may never walk again! He's in his 50's now and he's still going strong! He ran a marathon about 2 years ago! :haha: 

Sorry about DH's dad Kristin. That sounds very rare alright.


----------



## babybrums

Wow Ellie your dad is super active! 

Cancer is my biggest fear too Bev. My grandma had adrenal cancer (very rare) that was undetected and spread to other organs. She put up a very good fight but lost her battle in 2007 at only 64 (just four days shy of her 65th birthday). At one point that seemed so old to me but I'm already halfway there!


----------



## july2013

Sorry about your grandma :hugs:


----------



## Becky61

It seems everyones lives are affected by cancer somehow. My family are riddled. Very sad.

Wishing good health to all of you ladies and your families.

X


----------



## Zebra2023

Becky - Glad your date went well :D 

HM - Hope your MIL is ok, cancer is a horrible thing :( :hugs:

July - Glad your Dad is better :D Great that he is doing lots of fun things :flower:


----------



## meli1981

Cancer is not as prevelent in my family.....tho its riddled with heart attacks, strokes, diabetes, etc. My grandma has diabetes, kidney failure, and lost her leg three years ago due to the diabetes. So for me diabetes is a big fear.,,,


----------



## july2013

Your poor Grandma Meli! Sorry to hear that. :hugs: Diabetes is a worry for me too.


----------



## hakunamatata

Sounds like my family too Meli though my mom's sister was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple years ago but she's doing great.

It sucks but at least preventative screening and all sorts of treatment are available. What might've been a death sentence for someone a few decades ago or more is now treatable. Not perfect but better. Yay science :)


----------



## july2013

I know. A lot of things are easily treated now once caught in time. I had to have some tests done on a mole/freckle/birthmark thing, it wasn't cancerous but when I read something about skin cancer I was glad I checked it out. Better to be safe than sorry :)


----------



## meli1981

Very true...i always worry about D because he stays away from docs like the plague and in ten years is when we start to do breast or prostate screenings....immnot sure hell go:-(


----------



## Becky61

Hi ladies,

How are we all today?

All i can say is thank goodness its friday!!

So my car exhaust fell off, then my pushchair got a puncture, my washing machine wont drain... And to top it all off... I lost my job today!!!

On a positive note, i have a second date tomorrow :lol: and i did 100 crunches this morning!!

X


----------



## meli1981

Ohhh, im so sorry youre having a crappy day becky! Losing your job sucks:-( why did they let you go?


----------



## hakunamatata

Yikes what a rotten day!


----------



## Becky61

After my mat pay finished, i left my full time job as a care assistant for the elderly and took a saturday job at a bakery, just to tide me over til the new year, when i planned on looking for something more permanant and better suited to my childcare needs.

I have been at the bakery for 4 weeks, all was going well, but my best friend who also works there, is due back off mat leave tomorrow. Basically she couldnt afford to keep us both on. And it appears its last in first out. I wouldnt of minded if i had been told it was just short term, or to fill in when people were off sick/on annual leave, but she didnt employ me on those terms. I was under the impression it was a permanant position every saturday. Im so annoyed that ive been left short, 12 hours before im due to start my shift. She has known for 9 months the date in which my friend would be returning.

Unfortunately no contract was every drawn up, so im left jobless and pennyless with no leg to stand on!

Gutted.

X


----------



## babybrums

Sorry your day has been shit :nope: FX your date goes well tomorrow! 

Great job with the crunches :thumbup:

That sucks about your job! If she knew it was going to just be temporary she could've at least told you. FX you get a new job soon!


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry Becky! That isn't fun. Hope your date goes well!


----------



## july2013

Sorry Becky :hugs: But enjoy your date!


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry you had such a bad day, Becky :hugs: 


Enjoy your date!


----------



## meli1981

That is ridiculous! But i hope your date goes well


----------



## july2013

Guess who is in their pre-pregnancy skinny jeans.... Me! A little tight, but I don't care, so long as the button doesn't burst open! :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay well done!! :)


----------



## babybrums

Yay for fitting in your pre-pregnancy skinny jeans! :happydance:


----------



## meli1981

:rofl: just dont sit down! Jokes....so happy for you!


----------



## hakunamatata

Becky - boo for job loss :(

Ellie - yay for skinny jeans!


----------



## Becky61

2nd date went really well  i even got a cheeky snog!!!!

Ellie- Feels good right? Breath in! Ive invested in top to toe spanx... Love them!

X


----------



## july2013

I need to get some more big knickers Becky! I definitely need to invest in some top to toe spanx!

Glad the date went well!


----------



## meli1981

Maybe i should get spanx.....


----------



## trgirl308

I have no idea what a cheeky snog is... but sounds like you had a good night!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I know what a cheeky snog is! :kiss: So glad your date went well


----------



## Becky61

I paid just £10 for my spanx (but a cheaper version) and have never looked back! Best item of clothing and only a tenner!

1st date was dinner and drinks, 2nd date was cinema and drinks... 3rd date ive invited him over and offered to cook, and asked him to bring a bottle of wine and a dvd. My question is, is that too soon to be asking him over? We have only kissed (with a little tongue!) once, and held hands walking from pub to pub. Will he assume sex is on the cards on tuesday? I have read online that 24% of people have sex before or on the 3rd date and that most men consider this ok and if you go past the 3rd date without any intamacy you risk them loosing interest... Eeeek im so out of practise!! :lol:

X


----------



## july2013

It all depends on the guy. Don't do anything you don't want to do! If he loses interest because you've had 3 dates and no sex, then he's probably not the best guy for you anyways! 

Enjoy your next date!


----------



## trgirl308

I agree... but if you want to, then that is fine!


----------



## Zebra2023

Great news Becky that your dates are going well. I don't agree with the whole sex statistics. Just take your time, it will happen when it happens, when you both are ready. Don't rush in to it :)


----------



## babybrums

Yay for another good date! Not sure about the whole sex expectation thing. OH and I went for it on the first :blush: Good luck Tuesday!


----------



## Becky61

Wow the 1st date :lol:

I guess i just like the excitement of the unknown, and dont want him thinking that just cos i put out on the third date im easy or dont intend on a long term relationship, but also want him to know that im attracted to him (oh gosh i just wanna rip his clothes off!) and dont want him thinking im uninterested.

Maybe im over thinking it, but i will be sure to buy new lingerie tomorrow!! I cant have him peeling off my full body spanx!!

X


----------



## meli1981

Whats a cheeky snog?!:rofl: 
Becky, i think its a bit soon..,,but its whatever you feel comfy with good luck


----------



## babybrums

To be fair, there was a bit of alcohol involved. 

I don't know what I'd do if I were in your shoes! I agree with meli - do what you feel comfortable with :thumbup: If he's a keeper, he'll respect whatever decision you make.


----------



## july2013

I think we did it on our 1st date too :blush: But we had known each other for years.. And there was also alcohol involved.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't agree with the whole statistic thing. My and my husband waited two weeks but we had seen each other 7 times. I was still a virgin when I met him (aged 23! :blush:) so I felt like two weeks wasn't actually a long time to wait at all. If he is worth it he will respect whatever decision you make :)


----------



## hakunamatata

DH and I were stone cold sober and we did it the first night :haha: But you all know I'm a horny beast.

Just do what's right for you Becky, there's no right or wrong answer.


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw Bev that's sweet!


----------



## meli1981

My husband and i waited for three months! I was a virgin as well... I think i had just turned 20. It just depends on the couple


----------



## july2013

Aww Meli and Bev! That's really sweet!


----------



## hakunamatata

And Zebra, too :thumbup:

I lost my virginity at 20 years old but met DH when I was 27.


----------



## july2013

Oh yeah! I remember Zebra saying that too. :thumbup:

I was 17.. :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't have any regrets, had a lot of fun in my 20's :D


----------



## meli1981

I didnt know when i had sex with oh that wede end up getting married so if we never did then who knows....:haha: i kinda regret i didnt have those slutty days to get out of my system!


----------



## july2013

Good for you HM!

To be fair.. I don't really have any regrets either!


----------



## hakunamatata

I wasn't slutty, I was sexually liberated :)


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> I wasn't slutty, I was sexually liberated :)

:rofl:

I don't think I was "sexually liberated"... :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Gosh I feel like a nun! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## july2013

You're not like a nun! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

You're a hot nun :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for being a hot nun! :yipee:


----------



## babybrums

hakunamatata said:


> I wasn't slutty, I was sexually liberated :)

Same here! I don't regret being "sexually liberated" either. I'm glad I got it out of my system, though now I have no desire left :rofl: Poor OH!


----------



## july2013

I think I'm half way between nun and sexually liberated :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

babybrums said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't slutty, I was sexually liberated :)
> 
> Same here! I don't regret being "sexually liberated" either. I'm glad I got it out of my system, though now I have no desire left :rofl: Poor OH!Click to expand...

I bet if Reedus came a knocking you'd be singing a different tune :D


----------



## babybrums

That's a given! And now that Carol is out of the picture, I expect him to be knocking at my door any day now. Hopefully not while I'm out of town. And hopefully he doesn't mind that I'm knocked up :rofl:


----------



## Becky61

You ladies make me laugh out loud everytime i check in on this thread!

X


----------



## hakunamatata

Some guys find the knocked up thing sexy so you never know!


----------



## july2013

Mine did :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

DH and I had some fun last night :)


----------



## july2013

Lucky you guys!

We've been boring lately :( Maybe tonight though, we'll see!


----------



## hakunamatata

I sort of jumped his bones :haha: 

Good luck!


----------



## meli1981

None here:-( hes just irritating me lately...not condusive to bone jumping:-(


----------



## july2013

meli1981 said:


> None here:-( hes just irritating me lately...not condusive to bone jumping:-(

:hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

Waah I lost this thread!
Hiya :haha:

No funky time here either, cos of course he'd rather go out with his cousin. Weirdo.


----------



## july2013

Seriously, what guy would rather go out with his cousin! :dohh:


----------



## amytrisha

I know! I offered it on a freaking plate, the whole "warm bubble bath" "snuggles on the sofa" "early night" but na, he'd rather go out with his cousin and all of his plastic gangster friends :rofl:

Oh life is fun! I'll stop feeling sorry for myself now :lol:


----------



## hakunamatata

DH and I had a dry spell, I'm sure you'll all be back in the saddle again soon :thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

Theres always porn!:rofl:


----------



## july2013

Plastic gangsters :rofl:

Yep, you have porn! OH actually doesn't like porn, it's weird!


----------



## amytrisha

I'll jus do the postman :thumbup:

IM JOKING! PROMISE! :haha:


----------



## july2013

:rofl: Amy!!

We have a new postman, he's actually pretty cute! I'm sorry, but OH is gone for 12hrs a day, and usually the only other guy I see is Raffy :dohh:


----------



## meli1981

I wish my postman was doable, unfortunately mine is a fat middle aged woman:rofl:


----------



## amytrisha

Ellie you lucky thing! 

Don't worry Meli, mines an extremely ancient guy who wears shorts in every kind of weather bless him.. Need to hire us a window cleaner I think!


----------



## meli1981

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

meli1981 said:


> I wish my postman was doable, unfortunately mine is a fat middle aged woman:rofl:

Same here :haha:


----------



## Becky61

I broke my sex drought!!!!! (Without needing to prey on my poor postman!)

:lol:

3rd date was definately 3rd time lucky... And NOT dissappointing. Im quietly confident we will see each other again, doesnt stop me checking my phone constantly... And he only left 1.5 hrs ago...

Hope your all ok.

X


----------



## amytrisha

Waheeey, go Becky :happydance: glad you enjoyed yourself :winkwink:

https://www.cafepress.co.uk/mf/22614877/dad-mailman-wb_maternity?productId=175216226 :rofl:


----------



## Becky61

Haha love that t shirt... Wish i was pregnant again just so i could wear it!

X


----------



## trgirl308

That's great Becky! Glad you had fun! Hope he calls soon. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay that's great Becky!


----------



## sandilion

I feel I qualify now to officially join this thread :D

I have shed 30 kilos, under my pre pregnancy weight and realise now i officially am finally a MILF as I have been getting checked out at the gym, and flirted with by guys at work :blush:

Yes, I am married. But i have worked SO F'ING HARD for the past 9 months that I am bloody well enjoying the attention dammit!!!!! :bunny:


----------



## Becky61

He text... Woooop!!

I know sex after only 3 dates doesnt make it monogamus or a relationship... But what now?

Help!

I definately feel lile a MILF now... And hes definately a DILF haha x


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Sandi!

Becky woohoo! :bunny:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome sandilion! :)


Glad you heard beck from him Becky :)


----------



## meli1981

Hi sandilion!

Way to go becky!:winkwink:


----------



## july2013

:hi: Sandilion!

Whoop! Go Becky!


----------



## amytrisha

Hey Sandilion :wave: wtg on the weight loss!


----------



## babybrums

Go Becky! FX this is the one! I don't know at to tell you about the whole relationship status thing. I've been out of the dating scene for too darn long. Maybe that's something you two can discuss at your next date. 

And you're definitely a MILF now :haha: (not that you weren't before!)


----------



## meli1981

Not feeling to milfy today, what with an ibs flareup and all:blush:


----------



## trgirl308

DH and I kept things open, undiscussed.. not sure what you want to call it for 5 weeks. Then we sorta unplanned spent an entire weekend together and we both just knew. And so the obvious question was when do you change your fb status? And that today is what makes you official. :haha:


----------



## july2013

:hugs: Meli! Hopefully you will be back to your MILFy self soon!


----------



## hakunamatata

meli1981 said:


> Not feeling to milfy today, what with an ibs flareup and all:blush:

DH has ulcerative colitis (probably would kill me if he knew I was mentioning it on the forum - oops!) He doesn't feel too sexy when it's acting up.


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling to milfy today, what with an ibs flareup and all:blush:
> 
> DH has ulcerative colitis (probably would kill me if he knew I was mentioning it on the forum - oops!) He doesn't feel too sexy when it's acting up.Click to expand...

It's ok. I've posted all sorts of things about OH and even some pics... I'm still alive (for now, he doesn't know yet). :thumbup:


----------



## babybrums

Hope you're feeling better today meli!


----------



## amytrisha

:hugs: for Meli!

Think I'm gonna get into town one day next week and get myself hat, mittens and scarf - the Manchester Christmas markets are now on so I'll need them for when we plan to go! :D


----------



## july2013

Sounds like a plan Amy! You have to get yourself a wacky jumper too! And I saw in the men's department of Primark they had funny hats like a pudding and Christmas tree, I want one! :rofl:


----------



## Becky61

4th date... Here goes!!!

This ones for all you sexy/pregnant MILFs haha x


----------



## Becky61

And i think tonights the night im just gonna outright ask him... Are we casually dating ie. seeing other people or are we only sleeping with each other??? 

What do you reckon???

X


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: think the christmas pud hat is a tad too far Ellie, the wacky jumpers (matching ofc) are a must though!

Becky - have fun! I'd definitely ask where he thinks things are going/what's your 'status' :D eeek, exciting hope it goes great! x


----------



## hakunamatata

Can't hurt to see if you're on the same page :thumbup:

Have fun :)


----------



## meli1981

Have fun, its good to know where you stand


----------



## Bevziibubble

Go for it! It's always good to know you both want the same thing! :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Hello ladies :) Apologies, hope it's not too late to join! I've been meaning to track this group down ever since you messaged me about it HM :haha: 
I'll call it making an entrance/being fashionably late lol :)


----------



## amytrisha

Hey dizzy! :wave:

We need milf badges! :kiss:


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya amytrisha :) Love your scan pic..so cute!! :)


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you! Your avatar is too cute :haha: loving the eyebrows! How do you pronounce your LOs name?


----------



## dizzydoll

Thanks :) She still makes the funniest faces, I really need to update my pic haha :)

It's pronounces kwee-va


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi Dizzy!!

Badges would be cool! I'm not graphically savvy - anyone here interested?


----------



## Zebra2023

Ooo I'd like a badge, not sure if it would fit though :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Zebra you do have quite the siggy! :)

If we have a badge I'd at least put it on the front page of my journal if I couldn't fit it in the signature.

DH is picking me up a crispy chicken sandwich for dinner, nom nom nom


----------



## Zebra2023

Yeah my signature is a little bonkers :haha:

Ooo good idea HM :D

Mmmm you are making me hungry, nom nom nom :D


----------



## meli1981

Kristin, youre making me too hungry :toothpick: badges would be awesome!


----------



## hakunamatata

I won't tell you about my amazing lunch then :haha:

I like informative siggies - your siggies tell a story!


----------



## meli1981

I love hearing about food...and i love the food network one of my secret pleasures is lying in bed eating and watching food network! Youde think i was three hundred pounds!


----------



## hakunamatata

Food network is cool! I like Chopped. I try to guess who's getting chopped before they get chopped :)


----------



## meli1981

I love chopped! I like the new ones like guys grocery games etc. I love guy fieri, hes to funny!


----------



## hakunamatata

Haven't seen that one but I do like triple D :)


----------



## meli1981

Me too one of my most watched:thumbup:


----------



## amytrisha

I love food network, think it's food network we have.. With drivers, dine ins and dives? And that program with that girl who cooks she's quite annoying.. She has tattoos thats about all I remember :haha: 

Yeah I'd put it in my journal if it didn't fit in my sig, even jus a lil smiley holding a sign saying 'milf' kinda like the "say wha" smiley..
I don't have any kinda program to make one though :(


----------



## meli1981

I think that is bitchin kitchen....im such a loser!:dohh: good idea amy


----------



## amytrisha

Yeaaaa thats the one. Does my nut in!

I threw up watching Man V Food in my last preg, cos he was eating a huge baguette and it had melted cheese on it and he was showing how as he got to the end the cheese had turned into rubber and was chewy. Omg it was vile, I was eating chips, cheese & beans at that moment :sick:


----------



## meli1981

Gross! Not appealing watching a man stuff himself until he yaks!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh yeah, Man v. Food! I don't understand how he's not 400 lbs. He must not eat much between binges :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't know how he can eat that amount of food. He can't be in good health.


----------



## meli1981

I want his job! Just kidding....ide be a whale by now! (he must work out or maybe he pukes adterwards:haha:)


----------



## amytrisha

He had to stop didn't he cos his doctor told him to (thats what I read anyways) so now on his programmes its random members of the public doing the challenges lol!


----------



## july2013

I have never really watched that... Don't think I could tbh!


----------



## hakunamatata

I think he has yakked before - wasn't there a milkshake episode? :sick:

Got my 30 day shred dvd in the mail yesterday! Totally not doing it until after Bobby is born though. I'd probably die :haha:


----------



## july2013

Woop! Go Kristin!


----------



## hakunamatata

I should do Richard in the meantime but I can't seem to get off the couch atm...


----------



## july2013

OMG I love that guy! :rofl:


----------



## amytrisha

Whos Richard?!

Good luck on the shred Kristin, I've heard some good things about that think that may be how I try to shift baby weight!


----------



## july2013

Richard Simmons!


----------



## hakunamatata

Started a secret FB group - already added you if we are friends. If you want to join, PM me your info!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great idea, thanks for the invite :)


----------



## july2013

Yay for the fb group! :happydance:


----------



## amytrisha

HM you love your secret groups :winkwink: love the idea :D


----------



## dizzydoll

Love the fb group :)

I can't wait to get going on 30ds too :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm all about the secret groups :ninja: then telling everyone about them :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

dizzydoll said:


> Love the fb group :)
> 
> I can't wait to get going on 30ds too :)

I'm kind of tempted to try it tomorrow. It's only 20 minutes. It can't possibly kill me in that brief period of time :)


----------



## trgirl308

I totally nurse the pregnancy status.... I am not exercising until a reasonable time after babies are born and I am the one who determines what is reasonable. :) I figure running around after Andrew is exercise enough.


----------



## hakunamatata

Fumfer chasing does burn cals :)


----------



## amytrisha

I'm not one for exercise when not pregnant so whilst I am pregnant I refuse! Dog walks are enough for me, I'd class walking around town shopping as a workout :haha: 

I will exercise after birth though, I'm determined.. I think!


----------



## hakunamatata

Looks like you guys walked a lot outdoors :thumbup:


----------



## amytrisha

We have been doing recently! I really enjoy it. We've only had a 15 min walk round the park in the dark today :dohh: 

Becky - how did the date go?! Any updates?

My bestie said she'll cut my hair next week! So this week I'm gonna buy my dye and get my eyebrows waxed. Need to start feeling good :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Nice!

I cut Fumfer's bangs and they're mostly even :thumbup: I'm getting better :haha:


----------



## july2013

Sweet! That will be nice Amy!

I think I might cut and dye my hair soon, but I'm not sure..


----------



## Becky61

Hi MILFs!!

Amy, plenty to update!! We had our 4th date on saturday, he came over for a take away and spent time in my company until 1pm sunday! He left to see freinds, ans text sunday evening to see if i was in as he was driving past, so spent sunday night til 5am monday morning! I had to buy the morning after pill on sunday, after we got carried away and didnt put a condom on... Eeeeek!!

And we discussed things, and we are "official" 

x


----------



## Becky61

Hi MILFs!!

Amy, plenty to update!! We had our 4th date on saturday, he came over for a take away and spent time in my company until 1pm sunday! He left to see freinds, but text sunday evening to see if i was in as he was driving past, so he spent sunday night til 5am monday morning! Basically 2 nights in a row  I had to buy the morning after pill on sunday... £22!! After we got carried away and didnt put a condom on... Eeeeek!! 

We discussed things, and we are "official" 

We havent arranged another date yet, although i think we are past calling them dates?! More like just when do we see eachother next.

x


----------



## Becky61

Hi MILFs!!

Amy, plenty to update!! We had our 4th date on saturday, he came over for a take away and spent time in my company until 1pm sunday! He left to see freinds, ans text sunday evening to see if i was in as he was driving past, so spent sunday night til 5am monday morning! I had to buy the morning after pill on sunday, after we got carried away and didnt put a condom on... Eeeeek!!

And we discussed things, and we are "official" 

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for being official! :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

That is great news Becky! Congrats!


----------



## amytrisha

Yay to being official!!! :happydance:

Wow £22! :o


----------



## Becky61

Thanks ladies.

I know... 22 squid!! I couldnt believe it, i could of got it free if i had waited til the following day when the sexual health clinic reopened after the weekend, but i didnt wanna wait that long. Its worth the money to know i wont be pregnant, and the sex was worth it too lol.

Hopefully now we have embarked on an actual relationship, we can sit down and properly discuss contraception, as we both have children with seperated parents!

Cant actually believe its you ladies ive gotta thank  It was your idea to try online dating, and its pure luck?? i had a sucessful first date!! All my friends were negetive about online dating and told me not to waste my time on it!

x


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for being official!!


----------



## july2013

Yay for being official! :happydance:


----------



## Becky61

Just in the queue in Asda, and the lady whos joined on behind me, has a necklace with MILF written on it!! Haha x


----------



## july2013

:haha: that lady is awesome!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh did you rip it off? ;)


----------



## meli1981

Glad youre official


----------



## Becky61

Oh ladies *sighs*

I just told FOB ive been dating... He didnt like it one bit... *huffs*

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

None of his business! :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

Screw FOB, its up to him becaaauuuussseeee?.... No answers? Cos its not :thumbup:


----------



## july2013

Tell him to get lost, it's none of his business!


----------



## Becky61

Started the 30 day Crunch Challenge today...

https://30dayfitnesschallenges.com/classes/30-day-crunch-challenge/

:bodyb:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done! :D


----------



## meli1981

Good job!


----------



## july2013

Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!

I bought the 30 day shred DVD but totally haven't done it yet. I think post pregnancy will be better.


----------



## amytrisha

Hope it goes well Becky! :thumbup:

I agree HM, think it'll be a lot better to do postpreg :) good luck when you start! Let me know how it is cos I'd love to start it postpreg too.

I treated myself to new makeup today, foundation, powder and mascara :thumbup: and I got my brows waxed at last :happydance:


----------



## meli1981

amy, what a fun day of pampering yourself! i really need to do that....anyone got any good pics of some nice hairdos? kinda want to get my hair done!


----------



## july2013

Nice one Amy!

Me too Meli. Any suggestions MILFs?


----------



## meli1981

my hairs shoulder length, and soooo boring, need some sprucing up!


----------



## Becky61

Ive just gone brunnete from blonde... Ive been blonde for 7 years but just couldnt afford the maintanance!

Hope you find something you like! 

x


----------



## july2013

I think I'll dip dye a funny colour again. I bleached the ends blonde in July. And I put a pink/purple over that in September. It's pretty much gone back to blonde now. So I might just get a trim and a new wacky colour... We'll see. Might get a few layers too.


----------



## amytrisha

These are a few photos of how I want mine..
https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag71/amytrisha/remote_image_d7f71815f9_zps814a8076.jpg
https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag71/amytrisha/2013-09-30-16-36-52--1668974301_zps2de75a4e.jpg
https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag71/amytrisha/z5133053X_zpsfdb65dd9.jpg
https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag71/amytrisha/long-choppy-hairstyles2013-winter-dazzling-long-hairstyles-trends-2013-haircuts-uylhfswu_zpsd5b35861.jpg

I want it choc brown with highlights :thumbup:

Whats your hair like at the mo Meli?

Go bright red for xmas Ellie ;) I think electric blue looks gorgeoussss too, I'd love my hair black with electric blue underneath but it'd be annoying to keep ontop of!


----------



## july2013

Ooh that looks awesome Amy! It will really suit you!

Yeah, I saw a colour called 'pillar box red' and it looks cool. Might just get someone to put a home colour in next week and I'll prob get a trim before Christmas then. Eek, I'm excited!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love that hairstyle Amy!


----------



## amytrisha

I do! I hope my friend does it like that, every hairdresser ends up getting it wrong cos of my calf flick :dohh:

Ellie that kinda red is the red I love! This was mine red..
https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag71/amytrisha/IMG_735389138893_zps2f303671.jpg
I loved it :) that was a box dye!

Its so exciting getting your hair done, I'm excited too :haha: we'll have to post before and after photos!


----------



## hakunamatata

That'd be a cute cut Amy!

Speaking of haircuts... I performed Operation Weedwhack (trimming of the bush). It was a 2 day endeavor!


----------



## amytrisha

hakunamatata said:


> That'd be a cute cut Amy!
> 
> Speaking of haircuts... I performed Operation Weedwhack (trimming of the bush). It was a 2 day endeavor!

:rofl: :rofl: your so brave. I'm waiting til bump gets bigger so I can use that as an excuse and get Bri to do it for me :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Rofl HM I've been in desperate need of some weedwhacking myself lol

I really love the swept fringe in the first pic Amytrisha, is that the girl from secret life of an American teenager?


----------



## babybrums

:wave: Hi ladies!

Yay for being official Becky!!!



hakunamatata said:


> Speaking of haircuts... I performed Operation Weedwhack (trimming of the bush). It was a 2 day endeavor!

I need to do that soon. I swear I just did a few weeks ago - it's already like a damn jungle down there :haha:

I'm jealous of your red hair Amy. I love my hair red but it just hasn't taken since I've had Owen :nope: I need to dye it soon because it looks like poo :(


----------



## amytrisha

Dizzydoll - :shrug: its a girl off google! :haha: I like that one too, NEED my fringe like that! I hate my forehead lmao.

Babybrums - :wave: its not red anymore but I hope I can someday get it back like that! Hopefully bubs wont change that one! :o


----------



## july2013

hakunamatata said:


> That'd be a cute cut Amy!
> 
> Speaking of haircuts... I performed Operation Weedwhack (trimming of the bush). It was a 2 day endeavor!

:rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

hakunamatata said:


> That'd be a cute cut Amy!
> 
> Speaking of haircuts... I performed Operation Weedwhack (trimming of the bush). It was a 2 day endeavor!

I just love the way you word things! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha:

Good thing I trimmed. If I end up with a vbac he won't get caught in the horrible hairy snare :)


----------



## july2013

When I went in to labour one of my first thoughts was "damn I need to get down there under control first!" :haha:


----------



## babybrums

I'm probably the only person who didn't care what it looked like down there. I figured they've seen worse. Plus, I think you have like a 75% chance of pooping during delivery :sick: That freaked me out a little more than untrimmed hedges.


----------



## hakunamatata

Worse than pooping would be getting poop tangled up in hair :haha:


----------



## july2013

babybrums said:


> I'm probably the only person who didn't care what it looked like down there. I figured they've seen worse. Plus, I think you have like a 75% chance of pooping during delivery :sick: That freaked me out a little more than untrimmed hedges.

I was totally freaked by the pooping thing. Then I realised how normal it is and we started joking about it, so I wasn't too worried. I don't even know if I pooped or not tbh!


----------



## meli1981

Not very milfy but i pooped with allie....i was induced and the doc broke my waters so i didnt have the natural "clear out":blush: the doc was very professional about it tho
Amy i have shoylder length blonde hair, a bit of layers, but hot much...its soooo boring!


----------



## babybrums

I pooped too Meli :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

I hope I have an opportunity to poop!! If Bobby stays transverse it's a c-section.


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: I worry about the pooping thing too, I know its natural and they get rid quick BUT I know if OH notices he'd be like "OMG YOUVE POOOOOOEDDDD!" :dohh: :sick:

Meli have you ever thought about a fringe? May be a big change though! Get it feathered and more layers, it'd look lovely :D


----------



## babybrums

It sounds like less than 20% of babies transverse at 37 weeks will remain transverse - and you're only 34 (OMG you're 34 weeks tomorrow :shock: ). FX Bobby moves!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooh I like that stat.


----------



## trgirl308

I totally intended on catching up on my trimming when I got closer to Andrew's due date, but then I gave birth at 36 weeks... so wasn't quite up to date. But I also pooped... and past that I no longer had any shame. :haha:


----------



## meli1981

Kristin i hope you get a chance to poop!:rofl:


----------



## meli1981

Amy, ive thought about coloring my hair as well....any suggestions? Whats a fringe?:blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

Don't worry guys, I'll include pics in the FB group! Of the new baby. Not the poop. You sickos :)

I want purple hair.


----------



## amytrisha

HM when you go quiet on here in a few weeks time I'm gonna be so stalking your FB! :ninja:
Purple would be great, especially a crazy colours :haha: I'm all for bright hair!!

Meli I'd say either a light chocolate brown with maybe a few caramel highlights orrrr if your feeling a bit braver a nice deep auburn! I think you call a fringe bangs? 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...AA&biw=360&bih=615#biv=i|13;d|GTJj4SH-1S2PAM: :D


----------



## meli1981

I love that! But im not sure if im brave enough to do bangs! I had chocolate brown before and LOVED it! And the caramel highlights sound beautiful!


----------



## amytrisha

I agree bangs can be a bit of a big change, I think it'd suit you though! Doooo it, the brown and highlights would look lovely! :D


----------



## babybrums

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/funny/2/dancing-banana-with-poop-picket-smiley-emoticon.gifhttps://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/dancing/dancing-poop.gifhttps://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f141/ah-bee/emoticons/img1.gif


----------



## meli1981

:rofl:


----------



## roonsma

:rofl: I pooped!!! :yipee: well I think I did, my oh always evades the question so I'm taking that as a yes. My mw told me when I was having my eldest she wanted to see proper pushing, "this is not the time to be a princess" :D


----------



## hakunamatata

I love all the honesty :thumbup: I'll probably poop too!


----------



## readyORnot

:shock:


----------



## amytrisha

This is meant to be a MILF club and we're talking about poop! :rofl:


----------



## meli1981

Hey, we may be hot moms but we still had to labor to get these kids outta us!


----------



## roonsma

Maybe I should resign now.... :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

readyORnot said:


> :shock:

So can I guess you didn't poop? :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Had fun at mom's tonight with the whole family, and tomorrow we are going swimming around noon, which meant a full leg shave tonight! I'm tired now :haha: Hopefully swimming tomorrow will help get bubs into position.


----------



## babybrums

When I was Googling transverse babies (because I've never heard of that before), the one page I went to had a video on how to get them to move. I'll see if I can find it.

Have fun swimming tomorrow! :shipw:


----------



## babybrums

Here ya go

https://thegreendoula.com/blog1/201...ourage-a-baby-in-transverse-position-to-turn/

You can also try this: Have either your partner or friend speak to the baby, shine a flash light, or place ear phones at your pubic bone area. <You could have DH shine a flashlight up there! Show Bobcat the exit :rofl:


----------



## meli1981

Glad you had fun! Enjoy tom


----------



## readyORnot

hakunamatata said:


> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> So can I guess you didn't poop? :)Click to expand...

no! I've heard it can happen but previously thought it was pretty rare! 

But to be fair my dignity was long gone anyway as the whole thing happened so fast I had to strip naked when we realised what was happening, so 5 paramedics, my mum and my brothers got a real eyeful that morning!


----------



## Zebra2023

I will admit I did poo during labour, my partner and the midwife wouldn't tell me. But I said I think I remember pooing, I felt something come out of me. They said do you want to know. I said yup, they told me I did but it was a tiny amount. She just put something to catch it in and took it away. No fuss made :)

I was messy anyways, kneeling in blood and such, I had to sit in it after too haha. Was glad of the shower :haha:


----------



## meli1981

Oh man....that shower afterwards....the best feeling in the world! (forget about the baby you just had:haha:)


----------



## Zebra2023

Lol yeah :haha: It was amazing just to feel clean. I was brushing my teeth while on the bouncy ball too before I had her :haha:


----------



## roonsma

Pooping happens alot and it's no big deal, trust me by the time you're pushing that baby out you won't give a shiny shit.... you see what I did there!!! :haha:

The shower afterwards is Amazing but what about the tea and toast! :cloud9:


----------



## Zebra2023

Lmao ^ :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

Does everyone get tea and toast? I imagine I'll be starving, tea and toast sounds like it'd be great after all of that pushing! 

Have fun at swimming HM!


----------



## Zebra2023

I was brought a full evening meal which was amazing, was given some fresh orange juice too. Divine :) Just what I needed.


----------



## hakunamatata

For Fumfy's stay we got 3 meals a day. I usually ordered fruit and yogurt but they offered sandwiches, salads, dinners etc

Ended up not swimming today as it was ridiculously cold, Fumfy was grumpy, and I was getting crotch stomped lol. I laid on my side which helped.


----------



## meli1981

I got meals to wasnt very good tho


----------



## trgirl308

I had meals but it wasn't very good... but we ordered pizza direct to our room, that was awesome in the middle of the night. :) And the shower was great too, minus the constant bleeding during and after.... those first few days after labour are not sexy... :haha:


----------



## NerdyMama

Oh may I please join this group?! Lol I don't know if I pooed during pushing. But my first thought after "oh what a beautiful baby" was. "I need food now!!!!" Lol my whole medical team looked at me funny but I was hungry!


----------



## meli1981

Hi, welcome nerdymama:hi:

Oh man! Pizza delivered to the room?! Now why didnt i think of that?:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah hospital food isn't so great and why I stuck to yogurt and fruit. The fruit was amazing. Good fresh stuff.

Welcome nerdymama!


----------



## babybrums

Hi nerdymama! :wave:

I would've eaten a stinky old shoe afterwards :haha: I was starving! I had my last meal at 6:30 am on a Tuesday and didn't eat again for a little over 24 hours. The best part - I got to have french toast with loads of syrup! I had gestational diabetes so my breakfasts were eggs and toast each morning - boring!!!!!


----------



## meli1981

With B i didnt even hold her right away, i showered and ate first!:dohh:


----------



## NerdyMama

Lol guess I lucked out my hospitals menu was just awesome! I think i had turkey and mashed and ice cream! Hehe lucky me ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome, NerdyMama!


I actually didn't mind the hospital food at all!


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome NerdyMama! :wave:

I'm hoping I don't have to stay in the hosp for long, if I have a normal natural birth how long will I need to stay in the hosp with me being a FTM? Or is it different everywhere?


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's usually one night. Mine was two as I needed a blood transfusion.


----------



## amytrisha

One night still sounds horrible, I've heard such horror stories like the nurses wont watch baby while you nip to the loo & theres babies screaming 24/7 cos their mums wont pick them up.. :nope:


----------



## Bevziibubble

None of the midwives would watch my baby either, the just told me to go to the toilet and she'd be fine but it was horrible when I got back and she was crying :(


----------



## amytrisha

Waaah see! It sounds horrible! :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's not toooo bad. Most of the midwives are lovely, they're just so busy. It's nice if you can get talking to a mummy in the next bed, it helps to pass the time :)


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah, hopefully I get a half decent person in the bed next to me :rofl: failing that I'll come on here using my phone and mither you lot :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

Here it is 36 hours from birth for natural or 72 for c-section.... although apparently you can leave against medical advice earlier, wish I had known that! 

My first thought after birth was a mixture of I want to breastfeed cuz a million ppl told me how important it is to do asap and get me some freakin' ice for my hooha! :) That and please mom do NOT post the pics you just took of me and baby covered in blood on fb. Awesome!


----------



## hakunamatata

Amy isn't your OH going to be with you at the hospital? He can watch the baby while you pee or shower or whatever.


----------



## hakunamatata

I was in the hospital 3 nights with the c-section and was still considered as going home "early", had to have a visiting nurse come to my house as a requirement!

I wish I could squat and pop out this one and be out in a day. Then kick MIL out of my house. She has this fantasy that she'll be staying longer to help with the new baby. I've dropped many subtle hints that it won't be necessary but I think I might have to break it down in words she will understand i.e. GO HOME.


----------



## meli1981

I live in alberta and here its 24 hours from birth and i think two or three days for section...amy, hopefully bri can stay with you at the hospital so you can take your time in the bathroom! Bathroom trips after birth can be lengthy!:


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah HM but here Bri would be able to stay between 9-9 but if anybody else would wanna come at visiting time (dinner time I think) he'd have to leave. He's not aloud to stay overnight so I think from about 9pm I'd be on my own til the morning. Not 100% sure on the exact times but thats how it works.

I don't fancy having people in my house when I get home either, hopefully your DH will tell her you want family bonding time! If she doesn't get the hint he'll have to be blunt, I swear I'll force OH to boot his mum out if she smothers us, although thats unlikely.. x


----------



## meli1981

Awww, amy that sucks! Ide have hated to be alone my first night!


----------



## amytrisha

Definitely sucks! So your OHs get to stay with you? That's ace! My main reason of not wanting to stay in is cos I don't wanna be without Bri our first night as parents :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah OH's can stay over, at least where I live. Sorry Brian can't stay overnight :hugs:


----------



## babybrums

That sucks that your hubby doesn't get to stay! And that you have to share a room :shock: We get our own room and hubby can stay as long as he wants. Owen won't be there during labor and delivery but he'll be spending the night with us afterwards. Last time we had to go back to the hospital because he was jaundice and OH and I both stayed two nights with him. OH and Owen got to stay with me too when I had my gallbladder removed three weeks after I had him. Our healthcare system has it's ups and downs but I'm so glad we all get to stay together.


----------



## amytrisha

It sounds great that they let you all stay together!
The only way I'd be able to get my own room is by paying a hell of a lot of money for private health care. I'll be put onto a ward of about 6 ladies I think, I think you go in a private room for about an hour after birth to recover though, not 100%. X


----------



## hakunamatata

I get a private room where I go but it's not guaranteed. If we have a surprise influx of laboring mamas, then the private room goes out the window. But they said that having to share a room is extremely rare.


----------



## Bevziibubble

It sucks that they don't let partners stay overnight here. My husband said he would have been happy just sleeping in the chair at the side of the bed but they just wouldn't let him :(


----------



## hakunamatata

That sucks. They should let OH's stay over.


----------



## babybrums

I agree with HM - they should let them stay. The first few nights are so hard. I remember being up with Owen for a five hour nursing marathon the first night :shock: I wouldn't have gotten through it without OH.


----------



## amytrisha

Oh god :nope:

I'm hoping I do what OHs cousin did (she was a ftm) she had baby early hours in the morning like 3am and went home around 5/6pm the same day so because she gave birth in the night her OH got to stay with her and they went home and spent their first proper night together.
Might refuse to push til early hours :rofl:


----------



## babybrums

Just keep pushing him back in if he tries to escape early :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha:

Just have OH hide in the bathroom when nurses come to check on you. They won't even know he's there :)


----------



## meli1981

We have free healthcare but we have to pay extra if we want a private room...you only share with one other lady anyways! And thats just after you have the baby...you labor alone thank goodness!


----------



## Becky61

I had my own labour room, but ended up getting rushed to theatre for an emergancy c section, LO was born at 11.30pm, i went back to my own labour room for about an hour with my LO and my mum who was my birthing partner, and FOB popped in to meet LO. Then mum and FOB were made to leave and i got put on a ward of sleeping mums and babies (about 6 of them!) at around 2am. But i was the annoying new comer, because LO cryed every 10mins, and i had to sound an alarm that echoed round the whole maternity ward, to get a MW to pick up LO and pass him to me as i couldnt move from the waste down!

As a first time mum it was incredibly daunting with a 2 hour old baby and no one familiar around me for support. It was very scary. I didnt know what i was doing and was very confused.

Mum came back to visit around 8am. I stayed in one more night and then got discharged. 

The MWs were reletively helpful. But to them its a job that they do day in day out. For me it was all new and very scary and i found they made me feel silly for not really knowing what i was doing. But nothing can prepare you for suddenly being responsible for a newborn. My experience wasnt great.

And the food was yukky!!

x


----------



## amytrisha

The stories I've heard sound the same as yours Becky, damn I'm dreading the hospital stay!
How's being official going?! :D x


----------



## trgirl308

Here DHs can stay no problem, we have a private room and there is a mattress or long chair for daddys. I cannot imagine that first night without him. I gave birth at 9.05pm so it was a long one after that!

I hope you are able to get out of the hospital quickly! :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

Even on my third baby i needed my husband by my side...more for emotional support than anything. There a chair that folds out into a bed beside the hospital bed, not to comfy but does the trick for a night but amy dont worry we will all be with you in spirit....and on the internet!

Becky, hows things with mr official?;-)


----------



## Becky61

Mr. Official is just fine :lol:

Its incredibly early days, we have absolutely nothing in common lol, but our relationship morals and values are the same, and we are an exact match between the sheets!!! We have plenty to talk about, its just our music/film/tv tastes are different. He laughs at me, but i give as good as i get! He told me on the phone we share a sense of humour... Because i havent got one!! It took me a while to get it :-(

He also text me yesterday saying "I probably shouldnt say this... But i actually miss you today" I ignored it and got one back a while later saying "Aaaaah i miss you too jon" and i simply said "You take up brain space". I geuss i was trying to say i think about you loads without saying i miss you. But im geussing its a good sign???!!!!!

x


----------



## meli1981

Things are progressing nicely


----------



## amytrisha

Me and OH aren't into the same films/tv/music either, we get along fine :D
Sounds like things are going well!! X


----------



## trgirl308

DH and I aren't even from the same generation so he makes fun of me constantly for not understanding his cultural references.... but if we did have the same tastes it would be a lot less interesting!


----------



## amytrisha

trgirl308 said:


> DH and I aren't even from the same generation so he makes fun of me constantly for not understanding his cultural references.... but if we did have the same tastes it would be a lot less interesting!

:rofl: Me and OH have 9 years age gap, so its kinda like this! When he talks about his childhood I wasn't even born :haha:


----------



## Becky61

Me and the new fella have exactly 10 years between us, he loves songs about the 80s... And im like whaaaaaaaat??

X


----------



## amytrisha

80s? What are those? :rofl: :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## trgirl308

Yea we have 8 years difference.


----------



## meli1981

Ummmm, i was born in 1981:blush:


----------



## amytrisha

OH was 1984, he sometimes gets IDed :rofl: 

I was 93 :blush: :baby:


----------



## Becky61

I was 1990...

Your still a sexy MILF whatever year your born!!

X


----------



## amytrisha

We're all bloody sexy milfs, (or milfs in training) and we're in the club to proove it :winkwink: :kiss:


----------



## Becky61

Ladies, a little off topic, but im sat in on my own tonight (too much time to think!)...

If Jon and I are still seeing one another at Christmas, what the heck do i buy him????? We would have been together just 2 months!

X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had been seeing Terry for 1.5 months on our first Christmas. I just got him a few toiletries sets and chocolates. And Pringles because I kept eating his :blush: He got me a monkey hot water bottle and a monkey teddy with a star that you could register as your own :)


----------



## Becky61

Oh Bev his gift to you was just adorable 

I was thinking a bottle of aftershave and something naughty :lol: like pants with a slogan on!!

X


----------



## meli1981

Sounds like a great gift idea! Maybe some massage oils.....


----------



## babybrums

meli1981 said:


> Ummmm, i was born in 1981:blush:

Me too meli - you're not alone :thumbup:

I'm terrible with Christmas gifts. OH and I don't even bother because we just whatever we want during the year anyway. He tried last year - bought me a necklace with a silver wiener dog on it (we have three). He could tell I didn't like it. I felt so bad! I returned it :blush:


----------



## amytrisha

Becky the first gift I ever got OH was when I went on holiday, we'd been together 3-4 weeks so I bought him novelty boxers "it aint gonna suck itself" and "pull down in case of an emergency".. I regret the first pair :rofl: 
I agree with the smelly sets, massage oils sound kinky :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## babybrums

:rofl:


----------



## meli1981

Amy...:rofl:


----------



## roonsma

I would just like to announce that I was born in 1976!!! :rofl: Amy I met Gray the year you were born! Holy shit, I'm ancient!!!:haha:

You could be out quickly hun, I think for a ftm the minimum is 6 hours. When I had my second I had him at 8.40 pm and we were discharged just after 11pm!


----------



## amytrisha

Hahaha did you?! 93 must have been a great year :winkwink:

Ahhh really?!?!? I didn't think they could discharge me so soon, or that late at night! That's made me feel tonnes better!


----------



## hakunamatata

1980 here :thumbup: DH and I are 5 days apart but a good balance of similarities and differences. I like the differences - I wouldn't want a carbon copy of me, that'd be boring.

He got me diamond earrings a month after we were dating so I can't say anything is too much for a first Christmas :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I was born in 1986. Me and DH born in the same month of the same year


----------



## NerdyMama

1987 here :) I got dh a couple of books that he wanted for our first xmas together... Man I'm boring!! Lol


----------



## trgirl308

We met in February so by christmas we had been together almost a year, we went to Mexico for a week and got home on the 22nd and I got him 3 'tiles' from an artist that we both loved... roughly 280$. But at that point we also owned a house together... we went through relationship stages pretty quickly!

I am 84 and he is 77.


----------



## trgirl308

Now though we just get each other really small stupid things since we pool all of our money... takes some of the fun out of gift giving when you can't hide the purchase!


----------



## amytrisha

trgirl308 said:


> I am 84 and he is 77.

:rofl: baby brain moment - I thought you were saying these were your ages! Omdays. :dohh:


----------



## meli1981

Yeah..,that would be a miracle! 84 yo and expecting twins:rofl:


----------



## roonsma

'93 was an amazing year!! :D I can't remember what we bought each other, except I have a vague recollection of silk boxer shorts :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

amytrisha said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> I am 84 and he is 77.
> 
> :rofl: baby brain moment - I thought you were saying these were your ages! Omdays. :dohh:Click to expand...

That's what it looked like to me too! :haha:

That would be quite impressive if TR had twins at age 84!


----------



## readyORnot

haha me too!

I was born in 1980 and my husband in 1973, same month.


----------



## july2013

:rofl: Twins at that age would be rather impressive!

I'm 1991.. OH is 88. He's born in February, but I always think December 87, don't even ask why :dohh:


----------



## trgirl308

Lol... it helps that my DH is born two weeks after my ex so I struggle sometimes to remember the day, but the month and year are pretty ingrained. :haha:


----------



## NerdyMama

Hey milfs quick question. I just started working out is it normal to feel like your body hates you next day? I really hurt!! Bit I don't know if it's that our that I'm coming down sick again.... Sorry for horrible typos on my phone.


----------



## amytrisha

NerdyMama said:


> Hey milfs quick question. I just started working out is it normal to feel like your body hates you next day? I really hurt!! Bit I don't know if it's that our that I'm coming down sick again.... Sorry for horrible typos on my phone.

Very normal, you'll ache like a *beach* :haha: it's actually a good sign that your doing something!! I found working on a different part of my body each day helped, so focus on your legs one day then tum the next then arms then back to legs.. Gives yourself time to repair. A day off is always good!! :thumbup:

Keep it up :D x


----------



## july2013

NerdyMama said:


> Hey milfs quick question. I just started working out is it normal to feel like your body hates you next day? I really hurt!! Bit I don't know if it's that our that I'm coming down sick again.... Sorry for horrible typos on my phone.

Yep. Pretty normal! As Amy said focus on certain parts of your body so your entire body wont feel like you've been hit by a bus the next day! Keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Good job working out NM!


----------



## meli1981

Good job working out! Its good for you to take a break for day inbetween workouts


----------



## NerdyMama

Thank you ladies so much!!! I definitely will just work on one area at a time next time because ouch! And also thank you for the encouragement it means a lot! :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

You can work out for me!:winkwink:


----------



## meli1981

Oh and by the way have lost a few pounds again...so am back down to 157:wacko:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done, Meli!


----------



## amytrisha

Way to go Meli :happydance:


----------



## NerdyMama

Yay Meli!


----------



## hakunamatata

meli1981 said:


> You can work out for me!:winkwink:

And for me also!

Good job Meli!


----------



## Becky61

Hey sexy MILFs!!

My 30 day crunch challange ended on about day 4 :-( No will power at all... But im getting all the exercise i need elsewhere atm :lol: Mr.Officials name may just need to be changed to Mr.Perfect haha.

X


----------



## Becky61

NerdyMama i love the pain the next day lol.

And go Meli!

HM not long now eeeeek!!

X


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: go Becky! And well done Mr Official for being promoted hahaha! :sex:


----------



## meli1981

:haha: lucky you becky!


----------



## M0mmy0f2

Hi = ) Im new to this but I'm in!


----------



## meli1981

Welcome mommyof2!


----------



## july2013

Go you Becky! Woop!

Welcome MommyOf2! :hi:


----------



## hakunamatata

:sex: is definitely exercise!

Welcome mommyof2!


----------



## hakunamatata

Christmas card exchange info in MILF group on Facebook! Let me know by Friday if you want in!


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome MommyOf2!


----------



## NerdyMama

Welcome mommy of 2! 
Becky sounds like your having tons o fun! I love the beginning of a good relationship just talking and being inbetween some sheets!! 
Oh Yea and that horrible body ache was mostly from being sick! I normally feel fine after a workout, sore yes, but that was incredibly bad i wanted to curl up and die lol luckily I'm mostly well and will be resuming so i can officially earn the milf title! Lol


----------



## meli1981

Hows things going becky? Nerdymama, hope youre feeling better!


----------



## july2013

Hope you're feeling better Nerdy :)


----------



## meli1981

Hows my milfy friend ellie doing today?


----------



## july2013

Good thanks! Just climbing in to bed! How are you doing? :)


----------



## meli1981

Pretty good! Just about to cook supper...making turkey strogenoff hope you get a good sleep...is raffy sttn?


----------



## meli1981

Hi my other milfy friend amy!


----------



## amytrisha

:wave: :haha: 

Get well soon Nerdy :hugs:


----------



## july2013

Mm! Stroganoff is yummy!

Yeah usually we get about 7 1/2 hours. He sometimes wakes up once in the middle somewhere but mostly he settles down himself without wanting to nurse. What about Evan? Any improvement?


----------



## meli1981

nope! still nurses every two to three hours and then is up at three am for about an hour:(

and thx supper was yummy!


----------



## hakunamatata

Evan will start sttn at about the time Bobby is born and then I'll be super sleep deprived!


----------



## meli1981

I sure hope so! Not about you being sleep deprived, but that evan sttn


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha:


----------



## july2013

I hope he starts sttn soon :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

Not yet! Was up every hour last night!


----------



## babybrums

I don't miss the sleepless nights. Really not looking forward to them again :nope:


----------



## hakunamatata

Lol me neither Brums :) But it'll be worth it <3


----------



## babybrums

It better be :haha: Ah, who am I kidding. I sleep like shit as it is.


----------



## july2013

I've been so lucky having a baby who actually sleeps. I always say he's such a great sleeper so I've probably jinxed it and #2 won't sttn for about 3 years :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly still doesn't STTN at 21 months! :sleep:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yikes! Fumfy started sttn around 5 months when I introduced solids. She has a rough night every now and then but for the most part she sttn.


----------



## july2013

Poor Bev! :sleep:


----------



## readyORnot

Angelo's never slept through either


----------



## meli1981

Well at least im not alone!


----------



## Becky61

Hi MILFs!!

Just checking in and making sure your all ok??

Im in day 6 of my restart 30 day crunch challange, already seeing (and feeling) a difference 

LO is doing good although we both have snotty colds.

Mr. Perfect is showing a few early cracks... Maybe knock him back to Mr. 90% Perfect til he shows me otherwise! Just a few little things (mainly out of his control) have pissed me off recently. Nothing major to end it all, am enjoying his company 2-3 times a week.

X


----------



## july2013

Good job Becky!

And I'm glad things are going ok with Mr almost perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Becky, you're doing great with the crunch challenge! 


Sorry mr perfect is showing a few cracks! I hope he stays mr almost perfect and doesn't show any more cracks!


----------



## amytrisha

glad your feeling a difference Becky!! That's just men for you, he'll turn into Mr Half Perfect before ya know it :rofl:

Am I brave enough to ask Bri for some new boots for xmas? I wonder what he'd end up with :haha:


----------



## july2013

Ask him but either source some and tell him he has to get either of these pairs or just show him what you'd like and hope he gets something half similar!


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah I've just done the last option.. I want some nice ankle boots, will probs end up with these though.. :lol:

What have you ladies asked for for xmas?
 



Attached Files:







lutsl181.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Haha cool boots!


I didn't want anything but Terry bought me an iPhone 5s and I love it!


----------



## july2013

:haha:

I haven't been very specific. I'm just going to let him pick. I suggested concert tickets, maybe some clothes.. He's alright at picking presents. I trust him!


----------



## hakunamatata

amytrisha said:


> Yeah I've just done the last option.. I want some nice ankle boots, will probs end up with these though.. :lol:
> 
> What have you ladies asked for for xmas?

Those are so cute!!! I have to share a pic of my hobbit slippers!


----------



## meli1981

Cute slippers!
Ive asked for new pots and pans, a new blowdryer and straigtener, and a book


----------



## hakunamatata

DH and I each have a pair :)

https://www.bunnyslippers.com/gfx/products/hobbit-feet-slippers/halfling-hobbit-feet-slippers-2-lg.jpg


----------



## amytrisha

They're not cute! They're death traps! :lol:

I've done similar to you Ellie just given him ideas.. He's been great previous years so fingers crossed!

I'm hoping for some kind of clothing to wear on xmas day!


----------



## july2013

Kristin they are so cool!


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: HOW do you walk in those HM?!


----------



## meli1981

:rofl: love um kristin!


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't really walk well in them :haha: They go on if I'm sitting on the couch and my feet are cold. Fumfy likes to play with them :)

Would you go outside with those boots Amy?

I had stuff on my Amazon wish list like books, perfume etc but I don't remember everything. I already got a present from my list from DH, my memory foam pillow. Quite comfy!


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: no HM! I was kidding, I was saying I want some nice leather ankle boots, but I bet if I ask bri for some he'd come back with giant monster slippers :winkwink:

I decided I want a bf pillow! I saw someone on 16 and preg using one and they looked so practical, and easier!


----------



## hakunamatata

:dohh: I think I'm still half asleep from my nap :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

My milfy belly button

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/20131211_163329_zps4fcf8483.jpg

Ready to burst. 36 week bump.

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/20131211_163318_zps2376ee6a.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love your bump HM! I used to love having an outie belly button when I was pregnant!


----------



## july2013

I never got an outie :brat:

Love the bump shots though!


----------



## meli1981

Love the bump pics...i had an outie from like twenty weeks on:dohh:


----------



## amytrisha

Love the big bump HM!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I hope the pic doesn't break any of your phones :haha: I usually don't post bump pics.


----------



## amytrisha

You should!! I love seeing full grown bump pics, it's crazy! :D


----------



## trgirl308

I don't think I'll get an outie, didn't have one with #1 and if anything it seems like my belly button is further in than before... weird! Your bump looks great! 

DH and I aren't really getting anything for each other, anything we want we just buy.... so kinda takes the fun out of it. But I'm sure we'll each go get a few little things just to have something to open. I told him breakfast in bed and a massage would be the best gifts ever!


----------



## babybrums

OH and I are the same trgirl - we buy what we want year round. Owen doesn't really need anything either but he's getting stuff anyway!


----------



## meli1981

Evans not getting anything...just a toy from santa! I told B he was to young ask santa for gifts!:winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

I got a couple small things for bobby even though he might miss Christmas :haha:


----------



## babybrums

Some of the movies and books we bought are for Sam but we're going to let Owen open them. Let him bask in his glory of being an only child for a bit :haha:


----------



## july2013

I've picked up some toys and clothes for Raffy. Going to wrap all his ski clothes. And I might just wrap a box of nappies, purely for photographic purposes :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Share and share alike!

Quick mil rant. She tried to invite herself over today and I said no. We are already seeing her Sat for her stupid birthday, plus DH has to assemble toddler bed, plus she sent me a super bitchy text the other day which I replied with sickening sweet kindness. 

FFS!!! Go away baby snatching stalker in law!! :grr:


----------



## hakunamatata

She also keeps insinuating that we are going to need her for an extended stay when baby is born. No, no, no. Not in a million years!


----------



## july2013

Our MIL's suck Kristin! Mine's not talking to me right now, mature... :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

I wish mine would stop talking to me!!


----------



## july2013

:rofl: i'm actually glad of it! She's not bugging me! Yayyy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't know how you cope! I think it's so rude when MIL's invite themselves to stay when a baby is born. Mind did it too just after Holly was born!


----------



## hakunamatata

Fumfy needs someone to stay with her while I'm in the hospital :( I hate it. But the second I'm home, adios!


----------



## july2013

MIL said "in a couple or years when you have another baby i'll come and look after Rafferty and help out with the new baby"..... :help:


----------



## hakunamatata

You might need her to watch Raffy while you're in the hospital for #2. DH was dead set against having Fumfy with us for the 1-4 possible days in the hospital, plus Fumfy would be miserable.


----------



## meli1981

They dont even allow kids in labor and delivery here...


----------



## hakunamatata

Fumfy wouldn't have watched the birth, obviously. I meant stay with me in my room afterwards while recuperating.


----------



## amytrisha

MILs eh! :grr:

I'm lucky in a sense, mine doesn't even ask if we're ok - she wont know I'm in labour unless we tell her. She couldn't even wake up to come with us to my 20 week scan the waste of fresh air! :finger:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'll gladly trade Amy!!


----------



## july2013

Ugh, Amy. She sounds like a pain but i'll gladly trade!

If my cousin is around then i'll get her to look after him. I'll be looking after their baby Damian when she's in labour. So she'll happily do the same for me. And her new house is near the hospital so as soon as Raffy can visit she'll be able to bring him down :thumbup: I have this all planned and i'm not even pregnant yet, haha!


----------



## amytrisha

No thanks! I would however like a lovely MIL who actually tries to get involved but is not too overpowering.. Too much to ask? :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think they seem to be all or nothing unfortunately!:haha:


----------



## july2013

I think we all want that Amy! My MIL went from barely knowing my name to falling all over me as soon as we moved here. Dumb decision Ellie. Why didn't we go to Australia? :dohh:


----------



## amytrisha

Was Australia an option Ellie?! 

My MIL is lovely when we're at hers, I get along with her well. She just doesn't bother with us, which pisses me off.. She bothers with OHs brother but just not OH :shrug: I could give birth and go months without her knowing I'd had baby :rofl:


----------



## july2013

Yeah we were almost moving to Australia earlier in the year until OH got a job here.

She doesn't go out of her way. Maybe she'll make more of an effort once Finn is here?


----------



## amytrisha

Oh wow! :o I'd absolutely love to move far far away, Australia is about right lol!

I doubt it, not sure whether she'd still not bother or she'd start getting controlling. We'll soon find out!


----------



## july2013

Hopefully she'll be somewhere in the middle :)


----------



## amytrisha

Only in a perfect world! ;)


----------



## babybrums

I feel bad saying this but I'm sooo glad I don't have a MIL. I feel bad saying it because OH's mother gave up her rights when he was just two years old and he was raised by his dad and grandparents. He hasn't seen her in almost 20 years. Same with her side of the family. We ran into his aunt at a bar once and she invited us over to his grandparent's house. They hadn't seen him since HS (he was about 30 at the time) and didn't even get up from their stupid card game to say hi. We're better off without all of them. He even thinks he say his mom at the store one time but isn't sure because it's been so long since he's seen her. I don't know how a mother could just abandon her kid like that :nope:


----------



## amytrisha

:( that's so horrible BB, hope nobody takes this wrong when I say this but it's usually the dad that finds it easy to walk away (in my experience).. I don't know how any mum could carry her baby and give birth, bring them into the world and walk away so easily!! :nope:


----------



## babybrums

It seems like it usually is the dad that can just walk away. I've seen it with a couple of girls I went to school with. 

And she didn't abandon one kid, she abandoned two! OH has a half brother that his dad raised too - and it's not even his kid! His mom was a waitress at the Playboy Club in town (it's since been bought out and is a fancy, terribly overpriced resort). I guess having two kids got in the way of her 'exciting' lifestyle. Thank goodness it didn't screw up OH as much as I think it did his brother. He was arrested when he was 15 for armed burglary. I think OH has talked to him once or twice since we've been together but I've never met him. Crazy thing is even though his brother is the black sheep, his mom's family keeps in contact with him :saywhat: It's all just ridiculous.


----------



## amytrisha

It's good your OH has made his own life, with his own family now though and hasn't let it affect him. Making your own family is better than having dead beats in your life! She sounds horrible though, hate women like that :growlmad:


----------



## babybrums

I'm glad she had OH but she should've never had children. People like her drive me mad!


----------



## amytrisha

Definitely not, makes me sad that some people can't have children but then others can that don't deserve to :nope:


----------



## babybrums

I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

That's rotten Brums :(


----------



## trgirl308

So all this talk of mils... I can't help but wonder what kind of mil I'll be someday... :haha:


----------



## babybrums

trgirl308 said:


> So all this talk of mils... I can't help but wonder what kind of mil I'll be someday... :haha:

I wonder the same thing!!! If I'm anything like my mom, I'll be awesome. OH absolutely loves her. So much he's even gone bra shopping with her :rofl: I worry about what my SIL and DIL will be like :shock: They better be awesome or I'm going to have to dip into our savings and hire a hit man :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## trgirl308

I dunno... in a lot of ways I am really easygoing and I am reliable.... but apparently I am going to have 3 boys, hard time thinking they'll all be able to bring home a girl that I like. lol


----------



## babybrums

Three boys :shock: And three under two :shock: :shock: I'm kind of jealous. I was hoping for another boy. I'll settle for a healthy baby girl though.


----------



## meli1981

Thats horrible lindy! Some women!:growlmad:

My mil doesnt really give a shit about us...we moved back here to be near them, and my sil and her family moved away...so mil and fil HAD to follow them! I was preg with allie at the time, and she had to announce that after thirty years of living here they were moving away:wacko: and when they come to visit, all she talks about is sils kids! Ummm, you see them every day, how about giving my kids the attention they deserve?:dohh:


----------



## babybrums

Your MIL sucks too Meli. Geez, does anyone have a decent one?!


----------



## july2013

Lindy that is so sad. Some people just shouldn't be parents :(

An Meli, seriously WTF! That's horrible to do something like that.


----------



## trgirl308

babybrums said:


> Three boys :shock: And three under two :shock: :shock: I'm kind of jealous. I was hoping for another boy. I'll settle for a healthy baby girl though.

I would've like at least one girl in there, but having 3 boys this close together and twins in there... pretty sure we are done after this!



babybrums said:


> Your MIL sucks too Meli. Geez, does anyone have a decent one?!

My mil has her flaws, which DH and I agree on and therefore I am allowed to bitch about, but otherwise she is great, she cooks us food, she takes care of Andrew and she doesn't overstay her welcome. :)


----------



## amytrisha

:hugs: This is turning into "Anti-MIL hate club" :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lol! I actually love my MIL and am sad she lives 200 miles away. She's visiting tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it. Am I weird?! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## babybrums

You're lucky Bev! I wish everyone could be as lucky as you when it came to MIL!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am lucky! Our parenting methods are very different. But she accepts it now and we get on so well :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm glad a couple of us have decent MILs :thumbup: Seems like several are either smothering or disinterested. 

It's hard for me to put myself in MIL's shoes but I'm trying to imagine missing Fumfy like crazy and having to resist the urge to over involve myself. :shrug: I'm glad she cares so much. It's probably my own bias that's clouding my view of her motives to help. She probably doesn't think I'm incompetent, she just desperately wants to be a part of things.

Who has plans this weekend?


----------



## babybrums

No plans for us this weekend other than a trip to the Sprint store to check out the iPad. We're supposed to get five inches of snow tonight though so who knows if that will happen. You'd think people would know how to drive in it by now, but that doesn't seem to be the case! I feel confident driving in the snow (especially with a 4x4) but I don't trust the other morons on the road, especially with Owen and bump in tow. 

What are your plans?


----------



## meli1981

Bs ballet exam and lunch with friends on sat...nothing so far on sunday:thumbup:


----------



## july2013

Saturday I'm going to Dublin to pick up my cousin Bobby from the airport, doing some shopping on the way back.

Sunday were going in to town to Winterval! Raffy might go and see Santa! :xmas4:

Oh and we have te X Factor finale :yipee:


----------



## meli1981

Ellie, enjoy the xfactor finale


----------



## july2013

And good luck to B with her ballet exam! She'll ace it :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Sounds fun!


----------



## Becky61

How are all you lovely ladies so close to Christmas?

Tell me what youve been getting up to x


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave: How are you Becky?

I'm dyeing my hair to get rid of my grays right now! Can't be a proper milf if I look ancient :haha:

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## july2013

I'm about to tuck in to one of 8 tubs of Ben and Jerry's I bought today :thumbup:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yum! Which flavor? I looooove heath bar with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## meli1981

I love...if i had a million flavors

Kristin..at least im not the only one with a few greys..or in my instance..whites:blush:


----------



## july2013

You guys are so old! :haha: (joke)

Currently tucking in to some more Phish food. I keep putting it back, then getting some more again :dohh:


----------



## meli1981

:rofl:


----------



## amytrisha

Mmm yum! My favourite is the baked alaska I think.. But I'd eat any willingly ;)

Are you keeping to the same colour Kristin? 

Hope you and your Mr are good Becky!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup it's just dark brown with subtle dark golden brown highlights (the former grays). I'm so glad I finally did it, it had been a few months.

I haven't tried phish food but it sounds interesting!


----------



## meli1981

Whats in phish food? I love nuts and stuff in my :icecream:


----------



## hakunamatata

So nice to see you online Meli, too dang quiet here on Sat night!


----------



## meli1981

What else do i have to do..all the kids are in bed:winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Mine's asleep too after a bit of protest :)


----------



## meli1981

Oh no! Was she over tired?


----------



## hakunamatata

She just has random nights when the second molars that haven't broken through bother her. Tylenol and snuggles helped.


----------



## hakunamatata

Lots of drooling and mouthing pacifier forgot to add. But yeah she's asleep now.


----------



## meli1981

Well good evans been super cranky today...was crying alot and refuzed to take a nap..even tho he was rubbing his eyes like crazy:dohh: hed close his eyes and start to relax..and then stiffen and start crying...so annoying!


----------



## hakunamatata

That's tough :( Hope he sleeps for you tonight.


----------



## meli1981

He fell right to sleep next to me..didnt have to rock or nurse him to sleep so thats good! Hope he sleeps thru...yeah right meli!


----------



## hakunamatata

sttn dust :dust:


----------



## meli1981

That better not be baby dust:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

:spermy: :spermy:

Oh wait :haha:


----------



## babybrums

I bought dye to color my grays tomorrow. I didn't realize how bad they were :blush: Totally unmilfy!


----------



## meli1981

:cry: :rofl:


----------



## babybrums

You should have another baby Meli! You make gorgeous kids!!!


----------



## meli1981

Im noticing more and more white hairs lately...luckily i have blonde hair so i can kinda disguise it! Thinking of coloring tho...what color would you suggest? Im a natural blonde..kinda dirty...haha! Im 33 in feb...gotta start a skin regamine me thinks!


----------



## hakunamatata

I was way too lazy to dye my hair for a while but with Christmas coming I didn't want to be mistaken for Mrs. Claus :)

Vasectomies can fail... But I wouldn't worry about it :)


----------



## meli1981

Are you planning any more kristin?


----------



## hakunamatata

I'd probably stick close to your natural color but that's what I prefer since I hate roots.


----------



## hakunamatata

meli1981 said:


> Are you planning any more kristin?

Hair dyeing sessions or kids??? :)


----------



## meli1981

Kids!:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

babybrums said:


> I bought dye to color my grays tomorrow. I didn't realize how bad they were :blush: Totally unmilfy!

Mine were bad too!


----------



## meli1981

Ive gone chocolate brown before and i loved it..but i kinda like having the same hair color as my kids....weird?


----------



## hakunamatata

hakunamatata said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> Are you planning any more kristin?
> 
> Hair dyeing sessions or kids??? :)Click to expand...

Well between Ariana, Bobby, Monster, and DH it'll be like having 4 kids :)


----------



## meli1981

Husbands are def big kids! Honestly, what would they do without us?


----------



## hakunamatata

meli1981 said:


> Ive gone chocolate brown before and i loved it..but i kinda like having the same hair color as my kids....weird?

Not weird at all! In fact my hair is just a bit darker than Fumfy's and I wish it were lighter like hers but my hair doesn't quite cooperate.


----------



## meli1981

B and i have the exact same color hair...i love that:cloud9: allies is def way lighter...


----------



## july2013

Cam has a slightly darker natural colour to Raffy, but it's pretty similar. The end of my hair is blonde.. Half like Raffy :thumbup: All Blonde wouldn't suit me.


----------



## amytrisha

Dip dye your hair Meli :)

Phish food is choco icecream, marshmallow, caramel & fudge fishes. :icecream:


----------



## meli1981

Whats dip dye amy?:blush:

Phish food sounds ammmmmazing!


----------



## amytrisha

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d...UoAA&biw=360&bih=615&rlz=1Y1XIUG_enGB555GB555


----------



## hakunamatata

amytrisha said:


> Dip dye your hair Meli :)
> 
> Phish food is choco icecream, marshmallow, caramel & fudge fishes. :icecream:

:shock:

I think I need this in my life!


----------



## july2013

I have dip-dye and that ice-cream because I'm awesome! :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

I agree Ellie, you are pretty awesome ;) :lol:


----------



## hakunamatata

My little cousin dip dyed her hair. It was cute. She's also 16. And Ellie and Amy you're young. Would it look silly on geezers like Meli and me?


----------



## july2013

Amy you're pretty awesome yourself :thumbup:

And no, I don't think you guys are too old for dip-dye! You make it sound as if you're 60!


----------



## hakunamatata

july2013 said:


> Amy you're pretty awesome yourself :thumbup:
> 
> And no, I don't think you guys are too old for dip-dye! You make it sound as if you're 60!

I like you, whipper snapper, you make me feel young again!


----------



## amytrisha

Would it heck! Bris mum used to have hers black to red and it looked nice she's 50! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Amy I just thought of something. We are 13 years apart. I could be your mom :shock: Biologically speaking, not that many 13 year olds have kids :haha: Ok back to feeling old!!


----------



## amytrisha

Awww that's your new nickname. Hi mom :wave: :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Good! Now I can have 3 kids - Ariana, Bobby, and Amy!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh shit that means I'm a grandma soon :brat:


----------



## readyORnot

Well, I'm also 13 years older than Amy but I never started my period until I was 15 so biologically I couldn't be Amy's mum:winkwink:


----------



## july2013

Grandma Kristin :rofl:

Cam and I were thinking, and we'll probably only be in our 40's when we have grandkids. I like that :thumbup:


----------



## amytrisha

Granny Matata! :jo:

Bris mum is 50 and she's so 'on the go' she could walk much further than me, she's so fit :lol: I'd imagine a 50 yo with grey hair and a perm.. :shrug: it's like the world's getting younger and younger!


----------



## Bevziibubble

50 is nothing these days!


----------



## meli1981

I could be amys mom too! How sad:-( oh well...im a hot 33 yo, right? Right? Haha


----------



## amytrisha

Agreed Meli :winkwink: you can be my second mommy :haha: 

It's quite sick to think about the fact Bris only 3/4 years off being able to be my dad :shock:


----------



## july2013

:rofl: How old is Bri?


----------



## amytrisha

29! :jo: :winkwink:


----------



## meli1981

:rofl: Hello Daddy!


----------



## july2013

:rofl:

He's older than Clammycakes so. He's 25.. Is it bad I had to think of how old he is?! :blush:


----------



## amytrisha

Lmao! That's showing your age Ellie ;)
Oh don't Meli! :rofl:

I forget Bris age a lot, he acts, dresses and looks more my age than I do :rolleyes:
He got IDed in Morrisons, he was fuming. It was probably cos he was holding hands with me and I look 12 :blush:


----------



## july2013

I don't know if Cam acts, looks and dresses his age. He rarely gets ID'd though. So I guess he doesn't look too young. I on the other hand get ID'd all the time! I don't look 23.


----------



## hakunamatata

meli1981 said:


> I could be amys mom too! How sad:-( oh well...im a hot 33 yo, right? Right? Haha

Yes we are!


----------



## amytrisha

You look about 20 I'd say Ellie (from what I've seen) :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm 27, the years are just flying by!!


----------



## july2013

Amy I'd say you look pretty young. If I didn't know your age I would probably say 16ish. But I wouldn't say that's a bad thing!


----------



## amytrisha

I'd say younger than that :rofl: but yeah in a few years it'll work in our favour!


----------



## readyORnot

I got ID'd buying knives in Tesco a couple of years ago (you only have to be 16) - the cashier was so embarrassed when she saw my driving licence and I was over 30


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: never a bad thing!

Hope all you lovely MILFS have a lovely Christmas & New Year!! :kiss: :xmas5:


----------



## hakunamatata

Merry Christmas!

:xmas6: :xmas9: :xmas16:


----------



## hakunamatata

I was thinking we could set up a chat sometime, maybe Skype? Or are there better chat apps? I know not everyone might be able to make it but we could have more than one. Let me know if you're interested and what times of the day are good for you!


----------



## amytrisha

God I went all shy reading that :blush: :rofl: 
I have Skype on my phone so yep I could do! Any times best for me *uneventful life* ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm pretty available at most times too :thumbup:


----------



## amytrisha

As long as you don't call me whilst your labouring :argh:


----------



## hakunamatata

No worries, no cootch shots ;)


----------



## meli1981

I would love that im avaliable at most times as well...tho im not sure how to operate skype:blush:


----------



## meli1981

Oh and kristin...you csn call me while youre laboring...ill be your doula!:winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

I might do that!

Bev mentioned Google hangout. Just logged into that. Seems pretty easy. Don't know which is easier, Skype or Google hangout


----------



## babybrums

We could Skype while you're in labor!!! Who needs DH :winkwink:

Merry Christmas MILFs :xmas6:


----------



## july2013

I have skype.. I cant get in to my gmail, but Clam has one so I could do a hangout too :thumbup:


----------



## amytrisha

I could probably download hangout and I've already got Skype so jus lemme know :) sounds like fun!

x


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy Christmas MILFs! Have a great day! :xmas6:


----------



## july2013

Merry Christmas MILF's! :xmas16:


----------



## babybrums

Merry Christmas :xmas6:


----------



## meli1981

Merry xmas my fellow milfs


----------



## NerdyMama

Merry Christmas MILFies!!!! Oh and btw just putting this out there... Damn Christmas and all its delicious food!!!! Ugh!


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave:

Hi milfys! I'm so worn out from Christmas! Tbh I'm glad it's over. How are you all doing?


----------



## amytrisha

I'm good, hope you ladies had a brill day yesterday! :)


----------



## babybrums

I'm glad it's over too. Back to normal now!!!


----------



## meli1981

Im SOOOOO glad its over! Im excited now for taking all the decs down and getting back to normal:thumbup:


----------



## Zebra2023

Merry Christmas too all you MILFies. Sorry it is a little late, just catching up. Hope you all had a lovely time :D


----------



## hakunamatata

In the grotto they're talking about what presents they're getting their kids for Christmas 2014 :shock: I have no idea what my kids will be into. Plus I need to recover from this one!!


----------



## july2013

I posted on Instagram earlier a screenshot of my Christmas countdown app! 2014 countdown has already begun for me :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh dear :haha:


----------



## meli1981

I love xmas....but not that much:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I might love Christmas again in 6 months :)


----------



## meli1981

:haha: me too


----------



## Becky61

Happy new year milfs and familys!!
X


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy New Year's all!


----------



## amytrisha

Happy new year you sexy ladies!


----------



## meli1981

Happy new years my fellow milfs!


----------



## hakunamatata

May 2014 be The Year of the MILF! :thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

I sure hope so! I wanna get my sexy back!


----------



## july2013

Happy new year!


----------



## rachie2011

Can i join? Want to start looking like the old me again :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome!


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome Rachieee :kiss:


----------



## meli1981

Welcome rachiee


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## babybrums

Welcome Rachie :wave:


----------



## july2013

Welcome! :wave:


----------

